# Mirabelli:"Impossibile arrivare ai campioni".



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".

**Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".

**E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. *Oggi grande prestazione da Milan.* Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi".
> 
> In aggiornamento




Svegliatemi da questo incubo.


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Tornatene al Rende


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

Non lo sopporto più. Spero nel miracolo di licenziamento in tronco


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Questo è come Galliani torna a parlare solo quando le cose si mettono "bene" quando le cose andavano male non si presentava mai.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Mamma mia.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Possiamo chiudere baracca e burattini.

Ma non dovevano rifare grande il Milan e riportarlo ai vertici mondiali?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Niente, qua non ne usciamo. Andato via il duo ci siamo ritrovati un altro due ancora più imbarazzante. 
Mirabelli vattene dimettiti sei la vergogna, la situazione di oggi è sopratutto per colpa tua. Assumiti le resposabilità. Invece il nulla, nessun mea culpa. Che squallore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*




Si era partiti coi proclami per arrivare a questo? Li ODIO proprio ora. Buttato nel cesso l'unica sessione di mercato per ridare dignità a questa squadra in pratica. 

Fuori dalle palle il prima possibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Allora seguitelo tu sto scempio. Ciao


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

Ha detto davvero queste cose?
E nei posti dove meritiamo come ci arriviamo?e la ciliegina?
Fuori dal mio Milan a calci i due interisti incompetenti.


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2018)

scusami max...ma la giuve gioca in serie A ? a me i giocatori forti di quel livello là mi bastano e mi avanzano eh.....li prendiamo o no ?
non iniziamo a nasconderci per cortesia. perchè se il mercato sarà reina + strinic + altri 2 giocatori a fine carriera....beh ...facciamocele due domandine no ??


----------



## wildfrank (13 Maggio 2018)

Ci sono gli sceicchi? Ma questa dove l'ho già sentita??? Ok, allora speriamo che qualcuno di questi (davvero) rilevi il pacchetto azionario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

C'è da pregare che il rifinanziamento non riesca. In che mani siamo finiti dio mio


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Questi qua sono peggio del duo precedente che negli ultimi anni ho odiato profondamente. Incredibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Ma cacciatelo per favore..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Maggio 2018)

I potenziali fenomeni tipo Silva. Sì.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



In poche parole quel che diceva Berluscaz. Siamo a punto a capo.


----------



## Kaw (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*


Ha davvero parlato di sceicchi???
ma è una presa in giro o cosa???
Berlusconi ci ha meso 30 anni per farsi odiare (dopo aver vinto e reso il Milan la squadra più grande di sempre), questi qua sono dei dilettanti...


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



È cambiato tutto per non cambiare niente. 6/7 posto, giovani, no campioni, gli sceicchi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

ha detto la vertià.
Nessun top player viene a giocare in un milan che gioca i preliminari di EL.
e nessun giocatore che gudagna dai 9mln in su viene a giocare in Italia, nemmeno alla Juventus.
Cioè boh se c'è veramente qualcuno che era convinto di poter prendere Cavani o Benzema è un problema suo, mica di Mirabelli.
Certi giocatori è impossibile non solo che vengano a giocare al Milan. Ma proprio che vengano in Italia.


----------



## Eflstar (13 Maggio 2018)

Non me la sento di crocefiggerlo per aver detto la verità, piaccia o no a noi tifosi, purtroppo.


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2018)

The new Roma


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ha detto la vertià.
> Nessun top player viene a giocare in un milan che gioca i preliminari di EL.
> e nessun giocatore che gudagna dai 9mln in su viene a giocare in Italia, nemmeno alla Juventus.
> Cioè boh se c'è veramente qualcuno che era convinto di poter prendere Cavani o Benzema è un problema suo, mica di Mirabelli.
> Certi giocatori è impossibile non solo che vengano a giocare al Milan. Ma proprio che vengano in Italia.



scusami..i giocatori che giocano nella giuve...più di qualcuno sono di alto livello. in serie a ci stanno. sono superiori a noi....
nemmeno quelli possiamo prendere ?


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



tanti saluti, serve una nuova proprietà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> È cambiato tutto per non cambiare niente. 6/7 posto, giovani, no campioni, gli sceicchi.



E' drammatica la cosa. Incredibile pensarlo l'estate scorsa.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

Ha detto la verità?top non ne possiamo prendere?e allora serve un DS competente tra quelli disponibili sulla piazza.Chiamassero Sabatini,Giuntoli o Sartori stasera stessa.


----------



## Serginho (13 Maggio 2018)

Il segreto di Pulcinella per tanti tifosi. La Juve che se la gioca con le migliori d'Europa non ha campioni, o quelli che ne hanno una parvenza se li è cresciuti in casa o li ha presi vendendone altri.
Ci vogliono anni costruendo per tornare ad alti livelli


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possiamo chiudere baracca e burattini.
> 
> Ma non dovevano rifare grande il Milan e riportarlo ai vertici mondiali?



Ricordo solo io "nel giro di 4 anni il milan tornerà ai suoi livell europei..."?


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2018)

Grande partita.. per favore restituitemi il mio amato Milan


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> scusami..i giocatori che giocano nella giuve...più di qualcuno sono di alto livello. in serie a ci stanno. sono superiori a noi....
> nemmeno quelli possiamo prendere ?



la juve non mi pare abbia preso gente che guadagna 8-9-10mln o più.
non se li possono permettere manco loro.
Mirabelli si riferisce a quella categoria di giocatori quando parla di campioni.
Io andrei di gente stagionata o esperta come è stato Tevez per la Juve.
ne abbiamo tremendamente bisogno.


----------



## de sica (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Seppur abbia detto la verità sui top player in Italia, queste parole sono gravi. Il milan DEVE tornare ai fasti di un tempo, punto. Non esistono altre giustificazioni farlocche


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



.


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Ecco.. facciamole scegliere a persone competenti e non a semidilettanti allo sbaraglio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*


Io sinceramente non so che peso dare a queste parole, perché, se serie, sarebbero gravissime. Con queste parole avrebbe letteralmente tagliato le gambe al progetto, ammettendo che i soldi non sono più di quelli che hanno altri club come la Roma o il Napoli e che quindi non torneremo mai più a competere sui grandi palcoscenici europei, visto che non abbiamo la forza economica degli sceicchi; parlare, poi, di potenziali campioni significa che non abbiamo e non avremo nemmeno la forza di trattenerli e saremo un club che dovrà campare col riciclo dei giocatori, nella speranza di imbroccare la stagione della vita in stile Borussia Dortmund. 
A me sembrano gravissime queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Ufficiale.
Ci hanno preso per il culo... altro che "eh la UEFA ci mette i bastoni tra le ruote"... i soldi non ci sono e se ci fossero sarebbero comunque spesi per giocatori da salvezza tranquilla.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Quindi ci possiamo considerare una squadra da mezza classifica giusto? Una Roma o una Lazio del caso?


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Maggio 2018)

E allora visto che non si possono prendere campioni il signor fassone ci deve spiegare i proclami di far tornare un milan a livello europeo e cosa l'han comprato a fare a sto punto


----------



## Hellscream (13 Maggio 2018)

Comunque vediamo il lato positivo, l'anno prossimo ci risparmiamo l'agonia di vederci le partite.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non so che peso dare a queste parole, perché, se serie, sarebbero gravissime. Con queste parole avrebbe letteralmente tagliato le gambe al progetto, ammettendo che i soldi non sono più di quelli che hanno altri club come la Roma o il Napoli e che quindi non torneremo mai più a competere sui grandi palcoscenici europei, visto che non abbiamo la forza economica degli sceicchi; parlare, poi, di potenziali campioni significa che non abbiamo e non avremo nemmeno la forza di trattenerli e saremo un club che dovrà campare col riciclo dei giocatori, nella speranza di imbroccare la stagione della vita in stile Borussia Dortmund.
> A me sembrano gravissime queste dichiarazioni.



Curioso di sapere cosa ne pensera Fassone di queste parole...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Questo sta semplicemente mettendo le mani avanti.

Lo scorso hanno aveva 250 mln e poteva permettersi di andare in giro a fare lo sborone "arrivare il topp" "il Milan tornerà in alto " ecc

Quest'anno non avrà i 250 mln "ehehe ma gli sceicchi" "ehehe ma i campioni innarivabbili"

Schifoso, invece di andare davanti e dire che ho commesso errori ecc nessuna mea culpa nulla di nulla solo scuse e basta.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

"kalinic,RR,Borini,il 31enne sempre rotto Biglia"... "Potenziali Campioni..."


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> The new Roma



La Roma almeno ha dirigenti competenti..


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Seppur abbia detto la verità sui top player in Italia, queste parole sono gravi. Il milan DEVE tornare ai fasti di un tempo, punto. Non esistono altre giustificazioni farlocche



Che poi tu vedi sceicchi nella Juve, nelle romane, nel Napoli...
Non li vedo nemmeno a l'ATALANTA... ma invece da loro vedo TANTA COMPETENZA.


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> la juve non mi pare abbia preso gente che guadagna 8-9-10mln o più.
> non se li possono permettere manco loro.
> Mirabelli si riferisce a quella categoria di giocatori quando parla di campioni.



speriamo che sia come dici tu......lo capiremo dal mercato che verrà fatto.....


----------



## Teddy (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Se questa è stata una partita da grande Milan, l'anno prossimo punteremo alla salvezza? Che personaggio inutile.


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2018)

Siamo passati dalla padella alla brace e visto l’alone di mistero su questi personaggi, Sul progetto, ecc.. mi Sa Che presto si tornerà alla padella..


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Curioso di sapere cosa ne pensera Fassone di queste parole...



Cosa deve pensare?sono dichiarazioni rilasciate di comune accordo con quell'altro incompetente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Vattene. Dichiarazioni ridicole da uno che in estate ha speso piu di 200 milioni, da 6 milioni d'ingaggio al portiere e ancora di piu a Bonucci.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cosa deve pensare?sono dichiarazioni rilasciate in comune accordo con quell'altro incompetente.



Non ne sarei cosi sicuro.


----------



## VonVittel (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Che tristezza. Stessi discorsi di Galliani...


----------



## Serginho (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> la juve non mi pare abbia preso gente che guadagna 8-9-10mln o più.
> non se li possono permettere manco loro.
> Mirabelli si riferisce a quella categoria di giocatori quando parla di campioni.
> Io andrei di gente stagionata o esperta come è stato Tevez per la Juve.
> ne abbiamo tremendamente bisogno.



Ma infatti è questo che intende, ma ovviamente si sa come vengono interpretate le cose dai tifosi.
Pure gente tipo Dybala o Milinkovic-Savic possono essere considerati potenziali campioni, si devono prendere quando non costano cifre iperboliche e poi possibilmente tenerseli


----------



## Schism75 (13 Maggio 2018)

No ma siamo noi ad essere prevenuti. Brutti cattivi che non ti capiamo. Bene, almeno ora la maschera è gettata via, per l'attuale dirigenza. Scordiamoci il Milan vincente in un prossimo futuro, almeno con lo status quo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



che senso ha dirlo ora?? cosi mandi in frantumi i sogni dei tifosi. inadeguato pure nella comunicazione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> che senso ha dirlo ora?? cosi mandi in frantumi i sogni dei tifosi. inadeguato pure nella comunicazione



Per pararsi il culo del prossimo mercato di melma che sto incompetente farà


----------



## Superpippo9 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possiamo chiudere baracca e burattini.
> 
> Ma non dovevano rifare grande il Milan e riportarlo ai vertici mondiali?


Ma davvero dite?!? Voi pensate che se neymar finisce sul mercato il Milan possa vincere la concorrenza?!? La Juve non mi sembra che ha fatto 2 finali di Champions negli ultimi 4 anni andando a prendere titolari al real Madrid o al Barcellona... Di giocatori forti ne è pieno il mondo e sicuramente si può riuscire a creare una squadra vincente senza per forza dover spendere 200 mln per un calciatore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Questo lo sapevano già... 
almeno io ne ero consapevole... 
altro che mega ingaggi.. 
Se il progetto pare uno spreco anni di carriera 
non verranno mai.. sopratutto i vari Benzema ecc.. (verso fine carriera)


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

ma è giusto che lo dica.
perchè qua c'è gente che si aspetta Cavani, Isco e Modric come rinforzi estivi.
questi qui in italia ci vengono giusto in vacanza.
Nessuna squadra italiana può permetterseli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2018)

Ma solo io ha capito le parole di Mirabelli in senso positivo ? Non è una questione di soldi , i campioni in italia non vengono .


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non so che peso dare a queste parole, perché, se serie, sarebbero gravissime. Con queste parole avrebbe letteralmente tagliato le gambe al progetto, ammettendo che i soldi non sono più di quelli che hanno altri club come la Roma o il Napoli e che quindi non torneremo mai più a competere sui grandi palcoscenici europei, visto che non abbiamo la forza economica degli sceicchi; parlare, poi, di potenziali campioni significa che non abbiamo e non avremo nemmeno la forza di trattenerli e saremo un club che dovrà campare col riciclo dei giocatori, nella speranza di imbroccare la stagione della vita in stile Borussia Dortmund.
> A me sembrano gravissime queste dichiarazioni.



Troppo facile fare il gradasso davanti ai tifosi con 250 mln, per poi cannare la stagione compreso di allenatori e giocatori, ed infine dire che non si possono portare campioni dal momento che sai che non avrai altri 250 mln.

E' un incompentente arrivato li non con la meritocrazia ma grazie all'amicone Fassone.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Maggio 2018)

Certo se abbiamo te che butti i soldi dalla finestra, con grande incompetenza, non c'è speranza. V-I-A.
V
I
A


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Maggio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> che senso ha dirlo ora?? cosi mandi in frantumi i sogni dei tifosi. inadeguato pure nella comunicazione



sogni dei tifosi? perchè c'è qualche illuso che pensava di prendere i giocatori che costano dai 100 in su nel prossimo mercato?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ma è giusto che lo dica.
> perchè qua c'è gente che si aspetta Cavani, Isco e Modric come rinforzi estivi.
> questi qui in italia ci vengono giusto in vacanza.
> Nessuna squadra italiana può permetterseli.



Certo giusto che lo dica.. ma la scorsa estate no? Come mai? Anzi la scorsa estate "arriverà la ciligina"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Dichiarazioni gravissime.

Comunque si mettessero d'accordo. Prima dicono (presidente in primis) che l'obiettivo e' tornare al vertice e poi Mirabelli se ne esce con queste parole.

Li, Fassone e lui ci dicessero realmente come stanno le cose, cosi' almeno ci mettiamo l'anima in pace ( in senso positivo o negativo che sia), e basta.


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Sceicchi, campioni in Italia non vengono, manca la fiscalità spagnola e abbiamo chiuso il cerchio.


----------



## Gabry (13 Maggio 2018)

Mirabelli non dovrebbe parlare alla stampa MAI.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vattene. Dichiarazioni ridicole da uno che in estate ha speso piu di 200 milioni, da 6 milioni d'ingaggio al portiere e ancora di piu a Bonucci.





Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero dite?!? Voi pensate che se neymar finisce sul mercato il Milan possa vincere la concorrenza?!? La Juve non mi sembra che ha fatto 2 finali di Champions negli ultimi 4 anni andando a prendere titolari al real Madrid o al Barcellona... Di giocatori forti ne è pieno il mondo e sicuramente si può riuscire a creare una squadra vincente senza per forza dover spendere 200 mln per un calciatore



Non è riuscito a creare una squadra decente con 200 e passa milioni in questo mediocre campionato come si può pensare che possa crearne una di "potenziali campioni"?
A sto punto qualcuno mi spiega cosa diavolo è cambiato dalla gestione precedente?


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ha capito le parole di Mirabelli in senso positivo ? Non è una questione di soldi , i campioni in italia non vengono .



Eh sì Khedira Tevez Douglas costa emre Can in Italia non vengono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> ha detto la vertià.
> Nessun top player viene a giocare in un milan che gioca i preliminari di EL.
> e nessun giocatore che gudagna dai 9mln in su viene a giocare in Italia, nemmeno alla Juventus.
> Cioè boh se c'è veramente qualcuno che era convinto di poter prendere Cavani o Benzema è un problema suo, mica di Mirabelli.
> Certi giocatori è impossibile non solo che vengano a giocare al Milan. Ma proprio che vengano in Italia.



la realtà è questa 
x me ha detto solo la Palese verità.. 
cioè che i vari CAVANI BENZEMA RONALDO MODRIC FABREGAS ECC...
non ci vengono in queste condizioni... quindi almeno prendeteci un Dybala 
x arrivare 4° non chiedo di +...


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ha capito le parole di Mirabelli in senso positivo ? Non è una questione di soldi , i campioni in italia non vengono .



lollo scusami ma i giocatori che prende la giuve per te sono campioni ? non è una polemica è per capire la misura che si da ai calciatori......


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo giusto che lo dica.. ma la scorsa estate no? Come mai? Anzi la scorsa estate "arriverà la ciligina"



Infatti, qui i tifosi che nascondono la testa sotto la sabbia sono ben altri, non certo quelli che si lamentano. Hanno dimenticato tutti le dichiarazioni passate?

Tutti a fare gli sboroni, fassone che si arrabbia perché il Milan non deve abituarsi a perdere ecc... Ora cambio di linea totale. Fanno schifo e vanno mandati via a pedate tutti e due. Speriamo nel flop del rifinanziamento


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo sta semplicemente mettendo le mani avanti.
> 
> Lo scorso hanno aveva 250 mln e poteva permettersi di andare in giro a fare lo sborone "arrivare il topp" "il Milan tornerà in alto " ecc
> 
> ...



parole non sante,santissime le tue. questo è manavantismo totale


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Cioè fatemi capire, questi coprano il milan per oltre 700 mln di euro, ne spendono 200 nel mercato e i campioni non vogliono venire? te credo che non ci vengono, ma chi ti conosce mirabelli? tu non c'entri nulla coi veri DS.
Ancora una volta Maldini e Boban avevano ragione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> scusami..i giocatori che giocano nella giuve...più di qualcuno sono di alto livello. in serie a ci stanno. sono superiori a noi....
> nemmeno quelli possiamo prendere ?



li chiameresti Campioni ?
io li considero buoni/ottimi giocatori 
ma quando devono fare la differenza spariscono (Europa)


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo giusto che lo dica.. ma la scorsa estate no? Come mai? Anzi la scorsa estate "arriverà la ciligina"



Che Mirabelli abbia cannato l'attaccante è fin troppo palese che mi sembra inutile starlo a ripete ogni due post.
che per ciliegina poteva essere benissimo uno dzeko (senza andare a scomodare gente imprendibile che guadagna stipendi in doppia cifra) e a quest'ora eri li a giocarti la champions (sì perchè per competere per la champions bastava un attaccante da 20 gol)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> la juve non mi pare abbia preso gente che guadagna 8-9-10mln o più.
> non se li possono permettere manco loro.
> Mirabelli si riferisce a quella categoria di giocatori quando parla di campioni.
> Io andrei di gente stagionata o esperta come è stato Tevez per la Juve.
> ne abbiamo tremendamente bisogno.



Tipo il Ronaldo che c'è servito x raggiungere la Champions League 
xo dobbiamo pescare bene.. xkè un flop Rivaldo ci rovina


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Eh sì Khedira Tevez Douglas costa emre Can in Italia non vengono



Ma poi parla pure di appeal... vi ricordate l'appeal di City, PSG, Zenith e squadre cinesi...
Se hai i soldi i giocatori li prendi.
Non dico i titolari delle big, ma almeno i scarti come lo erano al loro tempo i vari Higuain, Douglas Costa, Sneijder, Robben... 

Se il massimo a cui possiamo ambire e il tridente Belotti-Berardi-Politano allora sarebbe cosa buona e giusta mettere pressione alla dirigenza/proprieta in modo chiaro.
Noi, non li vogliamo.


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> li chiameresti Campioni ?
> io li considero buoni/ottimi giocatori
> ma quando devono fare la differenza spariscono (Europa)



ok quindi giocatori che costano 50 come doglas costa possiamo prenderli.
a me sta bene....sono ottimi giocatori....
la mia paura è che nemmeno giocatori di quel livello vengono a fare EL....


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> li chiameresti Campioni ?
> io li considero buoni/ottimi giocatori
> ma quando devono fare la differenza spariscono (Europa)



si buonanotte
i giocatori a cui fai riferimento tu in italia non ci vengono a giocare.
Ma tant'è andiamo avanti con il ritornello di Mirabrutto e cattivo perchè non prende Cavani, Isco, Modric o Fabregas.
Quando ci può essere pure Maldini o Gesù Cristo a trattare ma tanto non verrebbero uguale a prendere massimo 7-8mln l'anno quando dove sono ora guadagnano il doppio.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

D'altronde parlano di "Grande Milan" dopo un pareggio contro l'Atalanta...


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Che Mirabelli abbia cannato l'attaccante è fin troppo palese che mi sembra inutile starlo a ripete ogni due post.
> che per ciliegina poteva essere benissimo uno dzeko (senza andare a scomodare gente imprendibile che guadagna stipendi in doppia cifra) e a quest'ora eri li a giocarti la champions (sì perchè per competere per la champions bastava un attaccante da 20 gol)



Un attacante incapace di inventarsi i gol da solo non ci arrivava a quota 20 gol... perche manca il gioco.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

-
[MENTION=235]Zenos[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla verrai bannato. Basta.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

*Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*


----------



## Shmuk (13 Maggio 2018)

Nessuno pretende Messi e CR7 ma una squadra forte che intanto se la giochi con la Juve, o almeno
Napoli e Rometta, in questa povera derelitta Italia.

Manco stesse parlando dopo una semifinale di Champions persa...
Scandaloso.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partire con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



Possiamo scordarci Conte,Sarri e Giuntoli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Eh sì Khedira Tevez Douglas costa emre Can in Italia non vengono



Emre Can se va alla juve lo fa giusto perchè è la juve (ovvero la squadra italiana più forte e con l'appeal più grande)
se lo chiedesse il Milan che fa l'EL manco si sarebbe seduto a trattare, giustamente.
Ecco noi dovremmo andare su gente tipo Tevez o Khedira che parevano sul viale del tramonto e nessuna delle big si cagava più di striscio.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*



Galliani con barba e capelli


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partire con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*




Per Mirabelli sono tutti grandi. Montella e Gattuso grandi allenatori, Silva grande attaccante, etc etc.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questo è come Galliani torna a parlare solo quando le cose si mettono "bene" quando le cose andavano male non si presentava mai.



Eh...il punto è proprio questo, da spiegare ai fenomeni che "eh ma cosa deve farehhh...quando parla non va bene, quando sta zitto nemmeno, tifosotti!". Sono i tempi a essere sbagliati per non parlare dei toni, come ad esempio il trionfalismo di queste dichiarazioni per un sesto posto guadagnato con una partita orribile grazie al Cagliari e agli errori incredibili degli attaccanti atalantini. 

Però voglio analizzare razionalmente ciò che ha detto e non di pancia. Beh anche così non vedo niente di buono, primo perché ricorda terribilmente le interviste di Galliani negli ultimi anni, secondo perché, per quanto sia vero che non possiamo aspettarci i Cavani e i Modric, mi viene a parlare dei potenziali campioni....ma ci dovrebbe essere qualcuno in grado di scovarli sti potenziali campioni, soprattutto non investendo la valanga di milioni che abbiamo investito l'anno scorso.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



L'ultima parte è da brividi. Ragazzi rassegnamoci, siamo diventati un'Atalanta qualunque.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> si buonanotte
> i giocatori a cui fai riferimento tu in italia non ci vengono a giocare.
> Ma tant'è andiamo avanti con il ritornello di Mirabrutto e cattivo perchè non prende Cavani, Isco, Modric o Fabregas.
> Quando ci può essere pure Maldini o Gesù Cristo a trattare ma tanto non verrebbero uguale a prendere massimo 7-8mln l'anno quando dove sono ora guadagnano il doppio.



penso che ti sei sbagliato nel clikkare 
Io sono sulla tua stessa linea  
cioè i BIG non vengono ora come ora..


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> L'ultima parte è da brividi. Ragazzi rassegnamoci, siamo diventati un'Atalanta qualunque.



Beh, se per loro il Milan visto oggi ha fatto una "Grande prestazione da Milan", possiamo chiudere tutto.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> D'altronde parlano di "Grande Milan" dopo un pareggio contro l'Atalanta...



Eh... grande Milan perche non era facile riuscire a pareggiare contro l'Atalanta che ha un saldo positivo per il mercato di questa estate (+9 mln) mentre noi abbiamo solo un -170 mln.

In piu eravamo solo in vantaggio di un gol e di un uomo per soli undici minuti.

Stiamo tornando !


----------



## diavolo (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



Addio.Tifiamo Elliott e speriamo che ci venda a qualcuno che i soldi li ha davvero.


----------



## jacky (13 Maggio 2018)

Patetico, inadatto, incapace, in malafede, senza esperienza, falso e approfittatore.

Sentire certe parole dopo aver costruito una squadra pagata 250 milioni che ha subito 22 tiri in porta tra Atalanta e Juventus e che stasera non ha fatto mezzo tiro da dentro l'area Atalantina è vergognoso.

Purtroppo questo ci meritiamo e questo ci terremo.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Maggio 2018)

Ma a me va molto bene arrivare ai potenziali campioni. Quello che non sono accettabili sono i Kalinic, i Borini ecc..


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *ancora mirabelli, a mtv:"gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



ahahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## Shmuk (13 Maggio 2018)

Devono stare attenti, comunque, perché se quest'è l'andazzo che si prospetta, altro che Milan China,
San Siro sarà tanto se farà 20 mila persone, e 10 mila abbonamenti. a stagione. Dopo il Cinese o chi per lui fa glu glu, e voi con lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Eh sì Khedira Tevez Douglas costa emre Can in Italia non vengono



Alla Juve , arriva da 2 finali in 5 anni. Noi arriviamo da 10 anni di M


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma a me va molto bene arrivare ai potenziali campioni. Quello che non sono accettabili sono i Kalinic, i Borini ecc..



se i Potenziali campioni sono del livello di Werner anche anche 
ma temo che pagheremmo troppo giocatori del livello di Belotti


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



Oh Cristo.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*




.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Maggio 2018)

Non potete paragonare la juve a noi...noi arriviamo da 10 anni indecenti...loro sono una grande squadra noi stiamo provando a sbocciare...stiamo a vedere cosa accadrà alla fine del campionato, in estate e nella prossima stagione


----------



## CM Milan (13 Maggio 2018)

Queste parole mettono fine al progetto di rilancio del "Grande Milan". Sono senza parole... ma con chi siamo capitati??? Solo profonda amarezza...


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alla Juve , arriva da 2 finali in 5 anni. Noi arriviamo da 10 anni di M



Giocano in Italia anche loro no? E se come dici tu le sue parole si riferiscono al nostro campionato e non a noi in particolare sono parole senza senso. Non possiamo dire che emre Can non sia un campione dai. E lo sai anche tu perché tante volte ne abbiamo parlato di questo giocatore. Per cui la lettura che dai alle sue dichiarazioni non è corretta a mio giudizio. Diverso se diceva, veniamo da 10 anni di M, servono step intermedi per arrivare a certi giocatori.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

comunque sono arrivato al punto di voler rinnovare i panchinari XD 
basta... ci danneggiano troppo i vari Abate Montolivo Locatelli Kalinic Antonelli 
e quelli mai schierati (J.Mauri)

se rimpiazziamo questi almeno ho un pensiero in meno


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alla Juve , arriva da 2 finali in 5 anni. Noi arriviamo da 10 anni di M



Beh allora e inutile mettere di mezzo l'ITALIA.
Il problema e il livello attuale del Milan... e lui non e certo responsabile del livello degli anni precedenti mentre e responsabile del livello bassissimo di quest'anno.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Maggio 2018)

Con i soldi che c'erano quest'anno, i campioni arrivavano, addirittura 3-4. Bastava pagare, altroché.


----------



## Aron (13 Maggio 2018)

Si sta arrivando al punto di rimpiangere Silvio, come preventivato


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giocano in Italia anche loro no? E se come dici tu le sue parole si riferiscono al nostro campionato e non a noi in particolare sono parole senza senso. Non possiamo dire che emre Can non sia un campione dai. E lo sai anche tu perché tante volte ne abbiamo parlato di questo giocatore. Per cui la lettura che dai alle sue dichiarazioni non è corretta a mio giudizio. Diverso se diceva, veniamo da 10 anni di M, servono step intermedi per arrivare a certi giocatori.



Io l ho capita così in diretta . Va beh comunque il senso era quello


----------



## kipstar (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giocano in Italia anche loro no? E se come dici tu le sue parole si riferiscono al nostro campionato e non a noi in particolare sono parole senza senso. Non possiamo dire che emre Can non sia un campione dai. E lo sai anche tu perché tante volte ne abbiamo parlato di questo giocatore. Per cui la lettura che dai alle sue dichiarazioni non è corretta a mio giudizio. Diverso se diceva, veniamo da 10 anni di M, servono step intermedi per arrivare a certi giocatori.



sono d'accordo con te.....


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Una volta trovato il parafulmine perfetto il buon Max si sta scatenando


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giocano in Italia anche loro no? E se come dici tu le sue parole si riferiscono al nostro campionato e non a noi in particolare sono parole senza senso. Non possiamo dire che emre Can non sia un campione dai. E lo sai anche tu perché tante volte ne abbiamo parlato di questo giocatore. Per cui la lettura che dai alle sue dichiarazioni non è corretta a mio giudizio. Diverso se diceva, veniamo da 10 anni di M, servono step intermedi per arrivare a certi giocatori.



non vorrei che si rivelasse un Campione alla Pogba 
poi finora che cosa ha vinto x definirsi tale? 

semmai anche lui è un Potenziale Campione


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giocano in Italia anche loro no? E se come dici tu le sue parole si riferiscono al nostro campionato e non a noi in particolare sono parole senza senso. Non possiamo dire che emre Can non sia un campione dai. E lo sai anche tu perché tante volte ne abbiamo parlato di questo giocatore. Per cui la lettura che dai alle sue dichiarazioni non è corretta a mio giudizio. Diverso se diceva, veniamo da 10 anni di M, servono step intermedi per arrivare a certi giocatori.



si ma se si prensenta il Milan Emre can si mette a ridere e manco si siede a trattare.
Va alla juve perchè prende uno stipendio che il movimento italiano si può permettere (infatti mi pare che prenderà tipo 7mln o giù di li) e perchè fondamentalmente va nel club migliore in italia che se la gioca con tutte le big europee in champions.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> si ma se si prensenta il Milan Emre can si mette a ridere e manco si siede a trattare.
> Va alla juve perchè non prende uno stipendio che il movimento italiano si può permettere (infatti mi pare che prenderà tipo 7 max 8mln) e perchè fondamentalmente va nel club migliore in italia che se la gioca con tutte le big europee in champions.



Sono d'accordo, quello che ci è il tirare in ballo la situazione italiana per pararsi il sedere. I grandi giocatori in Italia ci possono venire.


----------



## jacky (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



Un allenatore che è ritenuto solo dalla dirigenza un grande allenatore, e non supportato da fatti e da curriculum, perché deve prendere quella cifra esorbitante di stipendio?

Questa dichiarazione è l'ennesima contraddizione della società. Ora che i risultati mettono in discussione il Gattuso-allenatore, loro dicono che lo "ritengono" buono. Ma a parer loro, perché non c'è nessun dato a supporto.

E allora, ripeto, visto che hanno ingaggiato un allenatore senza curriculum e senza palmares, possono spiegare il motivo del super stipendio?

Penso che 60.000 che vanno a vedersi le gare contro un'Università meritino una risposta. Visto che lo pagano loro e non di certo l'incapace di Rende.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, quello che contesto è il tirare in ballo la situazione italiana per pararsi il sedere. I grandi giocatori in Italia ci possono venire.



.


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Siamo tornati al punto di partenza. Sceicchi, i campioni non vengono....non ci sono soldi e manca pure la competenza. Combo micidiale.

Poi vuoi mettere l'appeal del City o del PSG?


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Siamo tornati al punto di partenza. Sceicchi, i campioni non vengono....non ci sono soldi e manca pure la competenza. Combo micidiale.
> 
> Poi vuoi mettere l'appeal del City o del PSG?



almeno la prossima cessione sarà rapida


----------



## diavolo (13 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che è ritenuto solo dalla dirigenza un grande allenatore, e non supportato da fatti e da curriculum, perché deve prendere quella cifra esorbitante di stipendio?
> 
> Questa dichiarazione è l'ennesima contraddizione della società. Ora che i risultati mettono in discussione il Gattuso-allenatore, loro dicono che lo "ritengono" buono. Ma a parer loro, perché non c'è nessun dato a supporto.
> 
> ...



Esatto,discorso da estendere anche agli emolumenti della dirigenza e dei giocatori.Se siamo un club da settimo posto che non ha ne l'appeal ne il potere economico per poter tornare "dove merita di stare" esigo stipendi in linea con la nostra posizione in classifica.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la realtà è questa
> x me ha detto solo la Palese verità..
> cioè che i vari CAVANI BENZEMA RONALDO MODRIC FABREGAS ECC...
> non ci vengono in queste condizioni... quindi almeno prendeteci un Dybala
> x arrivare 4° non chiedo di +...





jacky ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che è ritenuto solo dalla dirigenza un grande allenatore, e non supportato da fatti e da curriculum, perché deve prendere quella cifra esorbitante di stipendio?
> 
> Questa dichiarazione è l'ennesima contraddizione della società. Ora che i risultati mettono in discussione il Gattuso-allenatore, loro dicono che lo "ritengono" buono. Ma a parer loro, perché non c'è nessun dato a supporto.
> 
> ...



La politica degli stipendi è un'altra cosa da rivedere, dai tempi di Galliani. Io sono convinta che è giusto strapagare il grande campione, ma che gente come Montolivo o Borini, per citarne due a caso, dovrebbe prendere meno della metà. Quanto meno, sarebbe molto più giusta una politica di stpendio con una parte variabile e legata agli obiettivi molto preminente. Noi gli obiettivi quest'anno li abbiamo persi tutti. Il sesto posto, peraltro non sicuro, è una cosa di cui vergognarsi


----------



## varvez (13 Maggio 2018)

La "favola del grande Milan" è il messaggio chiave: quei tifosi che, come me, hanno vissuto fasti clamorosi devono arrendersi alla nuova dimensione di mediocrità nella quale prima Berlusconi poi Li hanno trasformato una delle squadre più gloriose della storia del calcio.

Ammissione di trasformazione in una Roma se va bene, in una Fiorentina-Sampdoria se va male. Siamo in mano ad un avventuriero che non ha capacita per quel che riguarda la gestione di un club e che ha assunto un manager dagli scarsi successi che, a sua volta, ha preso un DS che avrebbe dovuto scoprire crack internazionali a poco, grazie al suo team di scout, ma che una volta messo davanti a investimenti importanti ha di fatto fallito.

La scelta di Gattuso è l'ennesima presa in giro verso i tifosi, obbligati a ridimensionare le proprie ambizioni, ad amare una "cosa"che non è IL Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2018)

Volevate la chiarezza?
Eccola
Il grande Milan non tornerà più.
A noi la decisione se restare sulla barca o scendere.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Maggio 2018)

La sua posizione è in discussione o molto traballante così si sta togliendo i sassolini dalla scarpa e cercando di salvare il proprio operato, non è lui che è incapace a fare scouting, sono i giocatori che non sono voluti venire


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Maggio 2018)

É finito il Milan. Almeno ho visto due Champions, vediamo il lato positivo.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La sua posizione è in discussione o molto traballante così si sta togliendo i sassolini dalla scarpa e cercando di salvare il proprio operato, non è lui che è incapace a fare scouting, sono i giocatori che non sono voluti venire




Ho pensato a medesima cosa.
Troppo ottimisti?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

Io i 7 mln di ingaggio li darei x uno che fa la differenza la davanti 
(Vendere Donnarumma e fratello) 
solo che x prenderli devi spendere un putta na io x il trasferimento 
e li devi convincere del progetto... 

Nominate PSG e City ma x lo meno in patria stra vincono(Francia) e hanno portato a casa qualcosa.
Ma il Milan viene da ben 7 anni di annunci e proclami... ma parla il campo non la lingua ahimè


----------



## Giangy (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*



Più o meno ha fatto il solito discorso di quando c’era il nano al comando... allora secondo Mirabilandia dobbiamo restare come livello più o meno come una Fiorentina e Atalanta giusto? Lottando per un posto in Europa League ogni anno. Degrado assoluto.


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Volevate la chiarezza?
> Eccola
> Il grande Milan non tornerà più.
> A noi la decisione se restare sulla barca o scendere.



Non siamo noi che dobbiamo scendere ma qualcun altro che per accaparrarsi il consenso dei tifosi lo scorso anno ha fatto proclami che si sono rivelati tutti un bluff.

Proprietà nebulosa, Fassone e Mirabelli coppia inadeguata, siamo messi malissimo.
Gattuso parafulmine e anche lui inadeguato.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



Almeno così possiamo già metterci l'anima in pace in vista della prossima stagione.

L'unica soluzione è sperare che arrivi uno sceicco o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## cobalto59 (13 Maggio 2018)

Ah, già se non si scrivono 10 messaggi di critica ogni topic non va bene.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Almeno così possiamo già metterci l'anima in pace in vista della prossima stagione.
> 
> L'unica soluzione è sperare che arrivi uno sceicco o qualcosa di simile.



Piu che "sperare" vorrei vedere i tifosi mettere pressione alla proprieta/dirigenza.
Se volevano comprare una squadra di basso livello, ho letto che il Vicenza stava per essere acquistato...


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Addio Milan


----------



## alcyppa (13 Maggio 2018)

CVD il nano ci ha lasciato in mani patetiche


----------



## Nico1975 (13 Maggio 2018)

prima lo cacciano meglio è.. ma chi lo dovrebbe cacciare , il guardalinee? Ma in. Che mani siamo finite? Ma andatevene incapaci


----------



## __king george__ (13 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La sua posizione è in discussione o molto traballante così si sta togliendo i sassolini dalla scarpa e cercando di salvare il proprio operato, non è lui che è incapace a fare scouting, sono i giocatori che non sono voluti venire



grazie per aver scritto qesto post che mi da una fiammella di speranza...


----------



## koti (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".*


Dio mio una stagione intera di catenaccio e contropiede che manco Trapattoni, sparatemi.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> CVD il nano ci ha lasciato in mani patetiche



Che sia maldetto. Sempre.


----------



## danjr (13 Maggio 2018)

Si ma la scadenza Elliot si avvicina e voi ve ne tornerete tutti da dove siete arrivati


----------



## varvez (13 Maggio 2018)

In quali mani siamo capitati? Possibile che una tifoseria come la nostra meriti tutto questo? Se la suonano e se la cantano, "grande prestazione" "abbiamo fatto la partita che volevo" "i campioni non vengono in Italia", etc.

Spiace ma anche Gattuso è finito nello spirito provinciale di Mirabelli, si è affidato alla persona sbagliata per la sua carriera. Questo Milan ha davanti un'altra stagione di delusioni, altro che "con Gattuso dall'inizio sarà tutta un'altra musica".

L'esperienza Montella non ha insegnato niente? O non ci sono soldi? Solo incompetenza? Speriamo sia un problema di soldi....


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Maggio 2018)

Quando Elliott ti prenderà a calci nel fondoschiena poi ne patirai di male


----------



## Giangy (13 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> CVD il nano ci ha lasciato in mani patetiche



Aveva anche preso in giro noi tifosi: “lascerò il club in buone mani”, io non dimentico. Maledetto


----------



## Aron (13 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Volevate la chiarezza?
> Eccola
> Il grande Milan non tornerà più.
> A noi la decisione se restare sulla barca o scendere.



Può tornare quando il Milan passa a una proprietà seria, ricca, organizzata e trasparente.


----------



## Nico1975 (13 Maggio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Quando Elliott ti prenderà a calci nel fondoschiena poi ne patirai di male



Ma come ?? Lo stesso Elliot che era considerato lo spauracchio ?.. quante balle ci hanno raccontato in questi mesi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Dio mio una stagione intera di catenaccio e contropiede che manco Trapattoni, sparatemi.



Io non ho visto questi contropiedi 
abbiamo giocatori da contropiede per caso? 

quasi sempre difese schierate xkè ci manca l'uomo che crei superiorità numerica
o che punti la porta in velocità...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sogni dei tifosi? perchè c'è qualche illuso che pensava di prendere i giocatori che costano dai 100 in su nel prossimo mercato?



mai detto che dobbiamo prendere quelli da 100 in su. ma nemmeno dei mediocri come borini,per dire...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> mai detto che dobbiamo prendere quelli da 100 in su. ma nemmeno dei mediocri come borini,per dire...



non ha mica detto prenderemmo solo parametri 0 
o giocatori di basso livello xo.... 

non passiamo dalla padella alla brace


----------



## -Lionard- (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894


Queste dichiarazioni sono molto gravi non solo perché smentiscono le parole del proprietario e dell’Amministratore Delegato (“Riporteremo il Milan in cima al mondo”) ma anche perché potrebbero diventare la classica profezia che si auto adempie: se sostieni di non poter arrivare a nessun top palyer, nessun top player sarà motivato a firmare per te. E tralascio che Lazio, Roma e Napoli siano ampiamente davanti a noi grazie a competenza, serietà (altro che APACF Show…) e programmazione senza sceicchi e fenomeni in rosa. Avete preso per i fondelli una tifoseria che vi ha accolto come eroi anche se eravate gente senza curriculum e con diversi fallimenti alle spalle. “A gennaio interverremo”, “la ciliegiona”,”Grande sponsor tra 7 giorni”, “rifinanziamento entro l’anno” etc…. La mia unica speranza è che siano solo le patetiche giustificazioni di un dirigente accompagnato alla porta ma ci credo poco…..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Volevate la chiarezza?
> Eccola
> Il grande Milan non tornerà più.
> A noi la decisione se restare sulla barca o scendere.



Tralasciando che il Milan lo seguirei anche se andasse in Serie D, voglio che Li, Fassone e Mirabelli ci dicano chiaramente cosa ci aspetta, perche i primi due hanno sempre detto di voler riportare il club nell'elite mentre oggi Mirabelli se ne e' uscito con queste dichiarazioni che ridimensionano tutto, compreso l'investimento assurdo fatto da Li per rilevare questo club.


----------



## Black (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



ennesimo clamoroso autogol di Mirabelli... ma come si fa ad uscire con dichiarazioni del genere?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Maggio 2018)

Almeno da stasera si smette di nominare :
Cavani,Aubameyang,Benzema,Modric,Fabregas di turno


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2018)

Non capisco come si possa continuare a difendere questo incompetente. Per anni le stesse cose le diceva un arteriosclerotico 80enne e giustamente tutti ci incazzavamo. Ora che queste minchiate escono dalla bocca di questo interista, o meglio di questo scarto dell'Inter, devono essere accettate o giustificate.

Ma giustificate un paio di palle: queste parole sono la pietra tombale del nuovo Milan, in pratica ha detto che non possiamo competere perché non ci sono le risorse. Se poi le poche risorse vengono sperperate con Kalinic, Rodriguez, Borini e per i panchinari Silva e Musacchio ecco che la melma che prima ci arrivava alla cintola ora ci sta per sommergere.

Conclusione amara: dopo anni a sperare nella dipartita dei due demoni siamo finiti nelle mani di altri due personaggi bugiardi, senza ambizione ma che a differenza degli altri due non possono vantare 20 anni di vittorie.

Speriamo davvero nell'intervento di San Singer che cacci a pedate i mercanti dal tempio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Maggio 2018)

Il nostro Milan è sempre più agonizzante... Che amarezza. Che siano maledetti tutti... Tutti.. Da chi ci ha venduto dopo 10 anni di smobilitazione a tutto il resto


----------



## Nico1975 (13 Maggio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni sono molto gravi non solo perché smentiscono le parole del proprietario e dell’Amministratore Delegato (“Riporteremo il Milan in cima al mondo”) ma anche perché potrebbero diventare la classica profezia che si auto adempie: se sostieni di non poter arrivare a nessun top palyer, nessun top player sarà motivato a firmare per te. E tralascio che Lazio, Roma e Napoli siano ampiamente davanti a noi grazie a competenza, serietà (altro che APACF Show…) e programmazione senza sceicchi e fenomeni in rosa. Avete preso per i fondelli una tifoseria che vi ha accolto come eroi anche se eravate gente senza curriculum e con diversi fallimenti alle spalle. “A gennaio interverremo”, “la ciliegiona”,”Grande sponsor tra 7 giorni”, “rifinanziamento entro l’anno” etc…. La mia unica speranza è che siano solo le patetiche giustificazioni di un dirigente accompagnato alla porta ma ci credo poco…..



Esatto, speriamo siano le parole di un quasi ex, sennò sarebbero di una gravità inaudita. Ma fassone è vivo? Lascia che questo signorotto straparli così davanti alle telecamere? Ma che pena di società siamo diventati ?


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2018)

Sarà un'altra stagione orrenda


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Esatto, speriamo siano le parole di un quasi ex, sennò sarebbero di una gravità inaudita. Ma fassone è vivo? Lascia che questo signorotto straparli così davanti alle telecamere? Ma che pena di società siamo diventati ?



Il problema è... Che fine ha fatto Fassone? è letteralmente sparito


----------



## Victorss (13 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Volevate la chiarezza?
> Eccola
> Il grande Milan non tornerà più.
> A noi la decisione se restare sulla barca o scendere.



Ma va Roten, quelli che invocavano chiarezza ed onestà dalla precedente dirigenza/proprietà lo facevano solo ed esclusivamente per non ammettere che l'unica cosa che gli interessa è VINCERE e subito.
Chiedevano il progetto, chiedevano i giocatori giovani con potenzialità, chiedevano di essere sinceri e chiari coi tifosi. Dicevano di non chiedere altro. In realtà quest'anno li ha smascherati, a loro non interessa NIENTE DI NIENTE del resto, vogliono solo vincere. Ma non la coppa italia o la supercoppa eh, vogliono campionati e champion's league come condizione per continuare a sostenere squadra e società.
C'è gente che ancora pensa che al giorno d'oggi in 1 anno possiamo permetterci di essere il Milan che andava a prendere i migliori giocatori del mondo a suon di milioni e che li teneva pure in panchina a volte.
Vi svelo un segreto: anche volessero c'è quella grande pagliacciata che si chiama FPF, che ti impone di avere un "progetto" se sei nella nostra situazione. Ah, Barrow che avrà 5 presenze in serie A viene valutato 30 milioni di euro.


----------



## Nico1975 (13 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma va Roten, quelli che invocavano chiarezza ed onestà dalla precedente dirigenza/proprietà lo facevano solo ed esclusivamente per non ammettere che l'unica cosa che gli interessa è VINCERE e subito.
> Chiedevano il progetto, chiedevano i giocatori giovani con potenzialità, chiedevano di essere sinceri e chiari coi tifosi. Dicevano di non chiedere altro. In realtà quest'anno li ha smascherati, a loro non interessa NIENTE DI NIENTE del resto, vogliono solo vincere. Ma non la coppa italia o la supercoppa eh, vogliono campionati e champion's league come condizione per continuare a sostenere squadra e società.
> C'è gente che ancora pensa che al giorno d'oggi in 1 anno possiamo permetterci di essere il Milan che andava a prendere i migliori giocatori del mondo a suon di milioni e che li teneva pure in panchina a volte.
> Vi svelo un segreto: anche volessero c'è quella grande pagliacciata che si chiama FPF, che ti impone di avere un "progetto" se sei nella nostra situazione. Ah, Barrow che avrà 5 presenze in serie A viene valutato 30 milioni di euro.


. 

Piacere victors, il tuo discorso è chiarissimo e in linea di massima sarebbe corretto che se a più riprese fassone e 
YL non avessero ripetuto che l obbiettivo é riportare il Milan sul tetto del mondo del giro di tot anni (4-5).. ecco l errore


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



Vabbè abbiamo capito, ci sta preparando il terreno ad una campagna acquisti mediocre........ claro


----------



## alcyppa (13 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tralasciando che il Milan lo seguirei anche se andasse in Serie D, voglio che Li, Fassone e Mirabelli ci dicano chiaramente cosa ci aspetta, perche i primi due hanno sempre detto di voler riportare il club nell'elite mentre oggi Mirabelli se ne e' uscito con queste dichiarazioni che ridimensionano tutto, compreso l'investimento assurdo fatto da Li per rilevare questo club.




Ci hanno mentito. PUNTO.
Possono ritrattare quanto vogliono ma le prime dichiarazioni erano di tutt'altro tenore e hanno illuso nuovamente una tifoseria che è stata presa per i fondelli a sufficienza.


È come sempre la cosa più grave di tutto e che li mette alla pari dei due delinquenti che c'erano prima.


Che sia maledetto il nano e che siano maledetti questi incapaci turlupinatori qua.



Ma vogliamo parlare della scusa patetica per il non mercato di gennaio? davvero c'è ancora gente che li vuole difendere?


----------



## Victorss (13 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Piacere victors, il tuo discorso è chiarissimo e in linea di massima sarebbe corretto che se a più riprese fassone e
> YL non avessero ripetuto che l obbiettivo é riportare il Milan sul tetto del mondo del giro di tot anni (4-5).. ecco l errore



Piacere Nico. Hanno detto che vogliono riportare il Milan a competere per i traguardi che gli competono (campionato e champions) con un progetto che si sarebbe sviluppato in 3-5 anni a seconda della varianti. E' passato nemmeno un anno. 
Ovviamente una volta tornati a quei livelli poi si cercherà di inseguire la chimera del "grande Milan". Ma dipende da moltissimi fattori e questo lo sappiamo benissimo TUTTI.
Il grande Milan non è nato per caso, è nato in un periodo in cui il campionato italiano era il più ricco e zeppo di campioni. E' stato costruito a suon di VAGONATE di milioni e non c'erano altre squadre che potessero competere con noi sul lato economico.
Quel periodo è finito, il giocatore più pagato della serie A prende quanto un normale gregario in premier league o nella liga.
Facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Heaven (13 Maggio 2018)

Juve e Bayern sono tra le big d’Europa senza sceicchi, solo con competenza.
Perché il Milan non può arrivare a quei livelli?


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Juve e Bayern sono tra le big d’Europa senza sceicchi, solo con competenza.
> Perché il Milan non può arrivare a quei livelli?




Perche nel nuovo Milan, come in quello vecchio, non c'è nessuna persona competente.


----------



## Nico1975 (13 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Piacere Nico. Hanno detto che vogliono riportare il Milan a competere per i traguardi che gli competono (campionato e champions) con un progetto che si sarebbe sviluppato in 3-5 anni a seconda della varianti. E' passato nemmeno un anno.
> Ovviamente una volta tornati a quei livelli poi si cercherà di inseguire la chimera del "grande Milan". Ma dipende da moltissimi fattori e questo lo sappiamo benissimo TUTTI.
> Il grande Milan non è nato per caso, è nato in un periodo in cui il campionato italiano era il più ricco e zeppo di campioni. E' stato costruito a suon di VAGONATE di milioni e non c'erano altre squadre che potessero competere con noi sul lato economico.
> Quel periodo è finito, il giocatore più pagato della serie A prende quanto un normale gregario in premier league o nella liga.
> ...



Ok, ma un anno é già stato buttato . Il prossimo con L andazzo che di prospetta sara simile . Il terzo se L anno prossimo dovessimo fallire il piazzamento champions sarebbe un bagno di sangue visto che comporterà svalutazione della rosa con ancora meno mercato in entrata a fronte di partenze pesanti . E allora il progetto come lo si realizza ?? Ho paura che il duo sciagura abbia fatto il passo più lungo della gamba


----------



## Serginho (13 Maggio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Juve e Bayern sono tra le big d’Europa senza sceicchi, solo con competenza.
> Perché il Milan non può arrivare a quei livelli?



Ci vogliono anni e sbagliare il meno possibile per arrivare a quei livelli. Devi alzare notevolmente il fatturato, avere uno stadio di proprietà, prendere i giocatori giusti e sopratutto creare un progetto tecnico che valorizzi i giocatori in modo che ti rendano di più


----------



## Victorss (13 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma un anno é già stato buttato . Il prossimo con L andazzo che di prospetta sara simile . Il terzo se L anno prossimo dovessimo fallire il piazzamento champions sarebbe un bagno di sangue visto che comporterà svalutazione della rosa con ancora meno mercato in entrata a fronte di partenze pesanti . E allora il progetto come lo si realizza ?? Ho paura che il duo sciagura abbia fatto il passo più lungo della gamba



Non abbiamo raggiunto l'obbiettivo iniziale certo, ma l'anno non è stato buttato. Un gruppo vincente non si crea in una stagione, tutti sapevamo che questa stagione sarebbe potuta andare in questo modo con tutti i giocatori nuovi e giovani che abbiamo acquistato.
Che servisse e serve del tempo per creare quello che vogliamo lo sappiamo tutti.
Abbiamo inserito profili che hanno ampi margini di crescita, qualcosa è stato sbagliato certo ma davvero pensavamo che su 8 giocatori non avremmo sbagliato nessun acquisto e che avrebbero reso tutti al massimo delle loro potenzialità?
Il progetto si realizza con pazienza e ancora un po di sofferenza. E per arrivare a certi livelli anche con un po di fortuna.
A mio parere abbiamo dei giocatori che sono potenziali campioni come Chalanoglu, Kessiè e Romagnoli.
Quelli che saranno ottimi giocatori come Rodriguez, Conti.
Abbiamo Bonucci e Biglia.
Non è tutto da buttare e non c'è da fare nessuna rivoluzione. Ci vogliono solo 3 acquisti per i titolari come si deve e tanta pazienza.


----------



## Nico1975 (13 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo raggiunto l'obbiettivo iniziale certo, ma l'anno non è stato buttato. Un gruppo vincente non si crea in una stagione, tutti sapevamo che questa stagione sarebbe potuta andare in questo modo con tutti i giocatori nuovi e giovani che abbiamo acquistato.
> Che servisse e serve del tempo per creare quello che vogliamo lo sappiamo tutti.
> Abbiamo inserito profili che hanno ampi margini di crescita, qualcosa è stato sbagliato certo ma davvero pensavamo che su 8 giocatori non avremmo sbagliato nessun acquisto e che avrebbero reso tutti al massimo delle loro potenzialità?
> Il progetto si realizza con pazienza e ancora un po di sofferenza. E per arrivare a certi livelli anche con un po di fortuna.
> ...



Terzino mezzala centravanti .. 
ps: con rodriguez più che pazienza serve Un miracolo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, quello che ci è il tirare in ballo la situazione italiana per pararsi il sedere. I grandi giocatori in Italia ci possono venire.



pure Marotta ha detto più o meno le stesse cose.
poi vabbè se credi che un top player che guadagna 10mln o più possa venire in italia buon per te, a me sembra irrealistico e infatti al momento chi guadagna certe cifre in italia non ci stà.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2018)

Quante frecciatine ho preso su questo forum...sono stato il primo a criticare l'incompetenza di Mirabelli, ora vi vedo tutti andargli contro, facile.

Dovevano riportarci ai vertici mondiali...tempo 2/3 anni e siamo in B


----------



## Victorss (14 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Terzino mezzala centravanti ..
> ps: con rodriguez più che pazienza serve Un miracolo



Io credo che Rodriguez sia un ottimo terzino, è ancora giovane e confido in una suo buon rendimento nei prossimi anni. 
Secondo me gli acquisti da fare sono oltre a Reina una mezzala, un esterno d' attacco e la punta. Se fosse possibile anche un altro esterno spacca partita tipo un deulofeu.


----------



## Shmuk (14 Maggio 2018)

Tra Bonucci, i Donnarumas, Silva e Kalinic siamo a 20 milioni. Uno da 10 ce ne esce di sicuro. Ma che sia uno da 10 di quelli veri, non un farlocco...e lì ci vuole competenza, che Mirabelli e Fassone non hanno.


----------



## Roccoro (14 Maggio 2018)

Spero che questa dichiarazione possa essere simile a quella dello scorso anno quando disse che dovevano essere fatti poche operazioni in entrata, ma questa volta non credo che stia scherzando


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Vabbè abbiamo capito, ci sta preparando il terreno ad una campagna acquisti mediocre........ claro



si, ma il prossimo anno se li scordano i 35 mila abbonati, e i 65 mila ad agosto, se queste sono le premesse.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Maggio 2018)

comunque la Juve ha preso Dybala dal Palermo. Non facendo aste selvagge con Real, Psg o United
il senso delle due parole in soldoni penso sia questo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> pure Marotta ha detto più o meno le stesse cose.
> poi vabbè se credi che un top player che guadagna 10mln o più possa venire in italia buon per te, a me sembra irrealistico e infatti al momento chi guadagna certe cifre in italia non ci stà.



bonucci da dove prende 8 milioni?? ah si,da quei barboni cinesi comunque vendi donnarumma e qualche altro,ti liberi di ingaggi monstre e un inagggio da 10 milioni lo puoi tirar fuori


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2018)

Gente che casca dal pero. 
Bah... immagino siano gli stessi che credono in Cavani, Benzema ecc...
Da quanto tempo chi ha i piedi per terra dice:"se riusciamo a prendere Belotti è già un mezzo miracolo?"

Che poi molta di sta gente inconsapevolmente sa benissimo qual è la situazione, visto che gran parte di loro sono anche quelli che "vendiamo Donnarumma e prendiamo attaccante top". 
Siamo in mano a un raccomandato (Mirabell) e a cinesi che sembrano ciarlatani.
p.s. mi sta bene non prendere campioni, ma i potenziali tali che devono essere presi devono avere qualità oggettive. Non Kalinic. Non Silva.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> comunque la Juve ha preso Dybala dal Palermo. Non facendo aste selvagge con Real, Psg o United
> il senso delle due parole in soldoni penso sia questo.



Esattamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Maggio 2018)

Ha fallito miseramente la campagna acquisti del rilancio e ora non ci sta un euro. Direi che abbiamo bisogno di un nuovo DS e soprattutto di una nuova proprietà. Se sti cinesi non hanno le risorse per portare il Milan dove merita di stare, allora via.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Maggio 2018)

Leggo queste dichiarazioni in ottica mercato: impossibile ripetere la campagna acquisti scorsa senza champions. 
Fossimo arrivati quarti, avrebbe fatto altre dichiarazioni. semplice, pulito, senza tanti allarmismi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Maggio 2018)

Ma poi questo qui parla di ciclo, ma sa cosa è un ciclo? Secondo me si confonde con quello che viene a sua moglie ogni 28 giorni. "Vogliamo aprire un giclo". Ma il giclo si costruisce con una squadra vincente e come la rendi vincente se non ci sta neanche un campione?!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



Ci si lamentava quando la dirigenza ci prendeva in giro con promesse impossibili...adesso ci si lamenta della cruda verità..
Se la situazione non vi garba dovete andare a seguire la Premier signori..

Mirabelli ha detto semplicemente la verità: oggi la serie A non può più attirare certi profili, infatti anche la Juve i top mondiali se li sogna in realtà, costruisce razziando in Italia e cercando qualche scontento nelle top europee..il gruppo di base l'ha tenuta ad altissimi livelli, però vedremo quando lo zoccolo durò smetterà se riusciranno a ricomprare 3-4 campioni per riformarlo..

Il nostro problema è solo di non aver tenuto un livello anche solo decente ma aver smantellato tutto..adesso ripartire dalle macerie è un lavoro enorme..si è provato con un all in l'estate scorsa..purtroppo un all in pieno di errori..

Adesso si fa durissima..soprattutto dopo che ieri abbiamo cestinato l'ennesima occasione di chiudere un obbiettivo..

Sono strasicuro che sta annata orrenda si chiuderà col settimo posto..una vera sciagura..mi auguro almeno non rovineremo l'anno prossimo per fare l'EL...se sarà settimo posto si fanno i preliminari con la squadra B..poi vada come vada


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> mai detto che dobbiamo prendere quelli da 100 in su. ma nemmeno dei mediocri come borini,per dire...



mi sembra che il mercato di quest'anno non sia stato fatto solo di mediocri a la borini, abbiamo preso quello che hai in foto e tanti altri ottimi giocatori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Maggio 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Juve e Bayern sono tra le big d’Europa senza sceicchi, solo con competenza.
> Perché il Milan non può arrivare a quei livelli?



Ma infatti è quello il modello a cui ci si ispira.
Ma è una realtà che si costruisce pezzetto dopo pezzetto e che certamente non passa dal comprare 3 campioni per vincere lo scudetto (o competere) nel 2019, ma passa attraverso un progressivo consolidamento della rosa, sviluppo del business e creazione di infrastrutture.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



Se non parla è meglio, fa troppi danni.
Lasci parlare Rino ed altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me la dichiarazione di Mirabelli serve a far chiarezza sul modello da perseguire.

Chi si aspetta di puntare ai Cavani, ai Benzema ai Modric, ai fabregas per tornare al top deve abbandonare i suoi piani.

la società è in crescita, ha adesso una rosa formata da giocatori giovani e di proprietà, invece che anziani o in prestito, quindi anche di fronte a risultati paragonabili, le prospettive sono ben diverse. Il fatturato è passato da 210 a 265 milioni (previsionali) ed è in continua crescita, lo stesso sindaco dice che al momento è il Milan la squadra più attiva nell'ottica stadio a Milano. La squadra va evidentemente completata, ma non attraverso il Cavani della situazione (questo almeno quello che dice Mirabelli). lo stesso Fassone in CDA ha parlato di un aumento di circa 25 milioni del monte ingaggi per l'anno prossimo, sintomo di un evidente progetto di crescita.
Ma il progetto passerà attraverso figure coerenti con un progetto di crescita graduale e giocatori contenti di venire al Milan; Belotti, Depay, Bailey...... questi il tipo di profili a cui si punterà.

A chi non sta bene, libero di protestare, ma non cambierà la realtà di un progetto condiviso a tutti i livelli societari (CDA, Proprietà, AD, DS, Allenatore) e che, nel momento in cui miglioreranno i risultati, sarà condiviso anche dai tifosi.

Forza Milan!


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la dichiarazione di Mirabelli serve a far chiarezza sul modello da perseguire.
> 
> Chi si aspetta di puntare ai Cavani, ai Benzema ai Modric, ai fabregas per tornare al top deve abbandonare i suoi piani.
> 
> ...



probabilmente lui no... ma già gli altri sono profili accessibili.
una cosa è certa: NESSUN giocatore di una squadra top mondo (tra le prime 10) lascia il suo club per venire da noi. Lascia il suo club solo per restare in una di queste top 10. STOP.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Maggio 2018)

In fondo, non ha detto nulla di nuovo rispetto a quello che almeno io mi aspettavo.

Tuttavia, reputo Mirabelli inadeguato. Io sostengo che abbiamo una rosa nettamente migliore di quella dell'anno passato al di là dei risultati.
Ha tappato l'attaccante e sulla rosa corta non immaginavo si potesse sistemare in una sola sessione. 
Il vero errore di Mirabelli o incapacità è stata a mio avviso l'incapacità di scegliere un allenatore (anche non fra quelli blasonati) adatto ai giocatori della rosa, così da far sembra ancor più lacunosa e incosistente una rosa che nei primi quattro posti poteva starci.
Per quanto schifo possa farci Kalinic e Silva io non credo che con un allenatore decente non ci avrebbero fatto arrivare entrambi a un totale di almeno 20 gol. 
Gattuso da parte sua è troppo inesperto per quel che a noi serve e ha dovuto dimostrare ciò che vale in un contesto ormai disilluso, demoralizzato. Pur non facendo male non ci si improvvisa non solo allenatori, ma allenatori che insegnano calcio (quelli che servono a noi). Un Giampaolo gli è superiore, forse anche uno stesso Semplici. E capisco che il nome Gattuso entusiasma più dei sopracitati, ma il compito di un DS non è quello di creare consenso e accordo fra gli umori della piazza, che è quello che Mirabelli è Fassone hanno tentato di fare, un po' per inesperienza un po' per entusiasmo. Ma loro non devono entusiasmarsi, piuttosto entusiasmare


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Appena compare Mirabelli si scatena il putiferio nel forum 

Bene precisare che nell'intervista non ha parlato di campioni che non vengono al Milan, ma campioni che non vengono in ITALIA.
C'è una bella differenza.

Non ha detto nulla di speciale nè di diverso da quello che dicono Marotta Ausilio Monchi Sabatini o Tare. Si sa benissimo che i campioni in Serie A non ci vengono se non per rare e limitate occasioni. 

La squadra deve essere costruita su occasioni alla Bonucci e potenziali campioni alla Hakan e Kessie... certo se vogliamo fare una squadra decente non bisogna prendere Kalinic... ma questo è un discorso che va avanti da agosto e ha francamente stufato.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli commenta il pareggio contro l'Atalanta, a Sky:"Era difficile affrontare oggi questa Atalanta che sta mettendo in difficoltà tutti. E' la squadra più in forma. Noi venivamo da un mercoledì particolare. Non era facile per noi. Abbiamo da difendere il sesto posto. Oggi grande prestazione da Milan. Bisogna fare i complimenti ai ragazzi. Oggi dovevamo conquistare i tre punti ma quest'anno la tranquillità non fa parte della nostra stagione. Donnarumma? Abbiamo cercato di fare quadrato. Di problemi ne avrà ancora tanti. E' giovane ed importante. Tutti commentiamo errori. Ma deve guardare avanti. Kalinic? Viene da una stagione particolare. Oggi grandissima partita. Ha tenuto tanti palloni ed ha fatto salire la squadra. Gli sono mancati i gol, per tanti problemini. E' arrivato in condizioni non perfette. E' un attaccante di tutto perfetto. Noi pensiamo di avere le idee abbastanza chiare sul mercato. L'estate scorsa abbiamo preso tanti giocatori e giovani per cercare di aprire un ciclo. Siamo la squadra che ha schierato più giovani. La maglia del Milan pesa e abbiamo avuto alti e bassi. Poi abbiamo messo "vecchietti" per far crescere questo gruppo, che darà grandi soddisfazione ai tifosi. *Ma ricordatevi che dobbiamo dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan. Quello era un altro calcio. Oggi non abbiamo più l'appeal ed i soldi, sto parlando dell'Italia in generale, per portare quei campioni in Serie A. Ci sono gli sceicchi. Sarà difficile vedere quei campioni. Dobbiamo scegliere altre strade. Potenziali campioni".
> 
> **Ancora Mirabelli, a MTV:"Gattuso? Riteniamo che sia un grande allenatore. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo con lui. Quando partiremo con Gattuso fin dal primo giorno di ritiro, sarà tutta un'altra musica".
> 
> **E su Donnarumma ---) *http://www.milanworld.net/mirabelli...unofferta-importante-vt62233.html#post1533894



Dipende tutto da cosa intende per 'campioni' e per 'potenziali campioni', alla fine l'equivoco sta tutto qua.
I messi e ronaldo non arrivano nemmeno alla juve.
Sta di fatto che io di scouting non ho visto alcunchè per ora.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appena compare Mirabelli si scatena il putiferio nel forum
> 
> Bene precisare che nell'intervista non ha parlato di campioni che non vengono al Milan, ma campioni che non vengono in ITALIA.
> C'è una bella differenza.
> ...



Sì ma quella di Mirabelli è la solita scusa per pararsi il sedere per non dire che ci sono almeno 5 squadre in Italia in grado di costruire squadre più competitive della nostra anche se i campioni non vengono in ITALIA


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma quella di Mirabelli è la solita scusa per pararsi il sedere per non dire che ci sono almeno 5 squadre in Italia in grado di costruire squadre più competitive della nostra anche se i campioni non vengono in ITALIA



ne riparliamo quando la roma dovra sostituire allisson, manolas e dzeko, l'inter icardi e perisic, la lazio milinkovis, de vrij e alberto, il napoli mertens, callejon, koulybaly ecc.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì ma quella di Mirabelli è la solita scusa per pararsi il sedere per non dire che ci sono almeno 5 squadre in Italia in grado di costruire squadre più competitive della nostra anche se i campioni non vengono in ITALIA



Bah così l'hai interpretata tu.

Mirabelli ha detto di avere le idee chiare e che la politica prevede di acquistare "potenziali" campioni perchè i campioni fatti e finiti in Italia non ci vengono.

Pararsi il sedere serve il giusto, basta dare un'occhiata a quello che succede nel calcio internazionale per capire come stanno le cose, personalmente non ho bisogno che me lo spieghi Mirabelli 

Le parole di Mirabelli sono in verità piuttosto ovvie e banali. Poi se qualche tifoso si aspettava che arrivassero Benzema e Cavani è un altro discorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non so che peso dare a queste parole, perché, se serie, sarebbero gravissime. Con queste parole avrebbe letteralmente tagliato le gambe al progetto, ammettendo che i soldi non sono più di quelli che hanno altri club come la Roma o il Napoli e che quindi non torneremo mai più a competere sui grandi palcoscenici europei, visto che non abbiamo la forza economica degli sceicchi; parlare, poi, di potenziali campioni significa che non abbiamo e non avremo nemmeno la forza di trattenerli e saremo un club che dovrà campare col riciclo dei giocatori, nella speranza di imbroccare la stagione della vita in stile Borussia Dortmund.
> A me sembrano gravissime queste dichiarazioni.



Non ti fissare più di tanto su questi concetti, non sono gli stessi che andava ripetendo galliani anni fa?
Il succo sta tutto nel capire cosa si intenda per campioni e per potenziali campioni e mi meraviglio non sia stato incalzato a riguardo.
Se nella prima categoria ci mette i messi e i ronaldo non ha detto un'eresia, nemmeno alla juve ci vanno.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da cosa intende per 'campioni' e per 'potenziali campioni', alla fine l'equivoco sta tutto qua.
> I messi e ronaldo non arrivano nemmeno alla juve.
> Sta di fatto che io di scouting non ho visto alcunchè per ora.



Vero ma bisogna anche cambiare mentalità perchè ogni anno finiamo per bruciare e distruggere i giovani che vengono fuori.

Adesso è il turno di Donnarumma, che se vogliamo un po' se l'è cercata, ma tra i vari El Sharaawy De Sciglio e compagnia bella se vogliamo che i giovani si affermino al Milan non li possiamo massacrare di fischi quando sbagliano.

Onestamente fossi un giovane di talento con tante richieste, al Milan non ci verrei mai. E sono un tifoso, pensa te... perchè non è l'ambiente ideale per un giovane per crescere.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero ma bisogna anche cambiare mentalità perchè ogni anno finiamo per bruciare e distruggere i giovani che vengono fuori.
> 
> Adesso è il turno di Donnarumma, che se vogliamo un po' se l'è cercata, ma tra i vari El Sharaawy De Sciglio e compagnia bella se vogliamo che i giovani si affermino al Milan non li possiamo massacrare di fischi quando sbagliano.
> 
> Onestamente fossi un giovane di talento con tante richieste, al Milan non ci verrei mai. E sono un tifoso, pensa te... perchè non è l'ambiente ideale per un giovane per crescere.



Se vuoi far esplodere i ragazzini,oltre al tempo e alla pazienza, serve un gioco, un allenatore che abbia il culto del gioco.
Giusto per capirci : i ragazzini devi darli a sarri, non ad allegri.
Perchè un gesto tecnico o un dettame tattico lo si impara se li esegui cento/mille volte.
Allegri ti interroga, sarri ti aiuta a ripetere. Cogli la sottigliezza.
Il kolubaly che oggi in uscita è da top europa il primo anno in italia era un novello fabbro coi piedi peggio di torricelli. Sarri si è messi li ad insegnargli stop orientato, passaggio in verticale , postura delle gambe... il resto lo ha fatto il suo fisico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da cosa intende per 'campioni' e per 'potenziali campioni', alla fine l'equivoco sta tutto qua.
> I messi e ronaldo non arrivano nemmeno alla juve.
> Sta di fatto che io di scouting non ho visto alcunchè per ora.


Ma che significa "dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan"?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti fissare più di tanto su questi concetti, non sono gli stessi che andava ripetendo galliani anni fa?
> Il succo sta tutto nel capire cosa si intenda per campioni e per potenziali campioni e mi meraviglio non sia stato incalzato a riguardo.
> *Se nella prima categoria ci mette i messi e i ronaldo non ha detto un'eresia, nemmeno alla juve ci vanno*.



Ragazzi meglio che ci capiamo bene: i campioni non sono solo i top assoluti (che vanno da CR7 ad Hazard non solo i due alieni) i campioni inarivabili per la serie A sono tutti quelli che hanno mercato pesante in europa..

Faccio un esempio: se domani volessimo prendere il giocatore di turno esploso in ligue 1 o bundesliga ma dobbiamo contendercelo con la premier (la nomino in generale, dato che li metà società hanno budget superiori al nostro) o i top club come PSG, Barca, Real e Bayern possiamo mettercela via, non arriverà mai da noi (ma nemmeno in italia)..

La Juve ha un solo vantaggio vero adesso, può attrarre alcuni profili semitop già affermati che magari hanno opzioni più economiche ma che essendo nel top della forma gradiscono anche una società che gli può garantire titolarità e trofei con un gruppo solido


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che significa "dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan"?



la favola del grande milan che andava a prendere primo e secondo classificato al pallone d'oro e si permetteva il lusso di tenere il pallone d'oro in tribuna, almeno penso si riferisca a quel milan


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vuoi far esplodere i ragazzini,oltre al tempo e alla pazienza, serve un gioco, un allenatore che abbia il culto del gioco.
> Giusto per capirci : i ragazzini devi darli a sarri, non ad allegri.
> Perchè un gesto tecnico o un dettame tattico lo si impara se li esegui cento/mille volte.
> Allegri ti interroga, sarri ti aiuta a ripetere. Cogli la sottigliezza.
> Il kolubaly che oggi in uscita è da top europa il primo anno in italia era un novello fabbro coi piedi peggio di torricelli. Sarri si è messi li ad insegnargli stop orientato, passaggio in verticale , postura delle gambe... il resto lo ha fatto il suo fisico.



Giusto quello che dici, ma codesto lavoro viene fuori se poi c'è un ambiente giusto per esprimersi.
Se un giovane lo bustti nel frullatore come facciamo noi, pretendendo tutto e subito, partendo dal presupposto che se è peggio di Kaka e Maldini non sia da Milan, non c'è insegnante che tenga perchè qualunque giovane lo bruci.

Io la penso coem Gattuso: bisogna creare un gruppo di giocatori esperti che si faccia carico di pressioni e responsabilità nei momenti critici. Guarda in questo ultimo periodo come si sono comportati Bonucci e Biglia e come di è comportato Suso... la differenza si tocca con mano come direbbe il mister...

A San Siro ci sono giocatori che vengono massacrati sistematicamente di fischi. Se hanno le spalle larghe come Bonucci ne vengono fuori, se sono come Kalinic De Sciglio o Donnarumma vanno a picco. Non siamo un ambiente che tollera l'errore e aspetta la crescita di un giovane.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi meglio che ci capiamo bene: i campioni non sono solo i top assoluti (che vanno da CR7 ad Hazard non solo i due alieni) i campioni inarivabili per la serie A sono tutti quelli che hanno mercato pesante in europa..
> 
> Faccio un esempio: se domani volessimo prendere il giocatore di turno esploso in ligue 1 o bundesliga ma dobbiamo contendercelo con la premier (la nomino in generale, dato che li metà società hanno budget superiori al nostro) o i top club come PSG, Barca, Real e Bayern possiamo mettercela via, non arriverà mai da noi (ma nemmeno in italia)..
> 
> La Juve ha un solo vantaggio vero adesso, può attrarre alcuni profili semitop già affermati che magari hanno opzioni più economiche ma che essendo nel top della forma gradiscono anche una società che gli può garantire titolarità e trofei con un gruppo solido



Hai colto il punto. La Juve prende al massimo "semitop" come li chiami tu del calcio internazionale come Douglas Costa o Benatia o Matuidi, che in fin dei conti sono scarti dei top club. Per il resto pescano nel calcio italiano.

Noi come le altre italiane prendiamo gli scarti degli scarti. Bisogna essere bravi a prendere certi profili che vengono sottovalutati e poi avere la pazienza di aspettare che si affermino, pescando anche e soprattutto nel calcio italiano. Questa è la strada. Che poi è la stessa di Inter Roma e Lazio.


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2018)

Non ho mai visto un dirigente di serie A così incapace dialetticamente. Per quale motivo lo fanno parlare davanti alle telecamere? Mandateci Fassone dio mio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai colto il punto. La Juve prende al massimo "semitop" come li chiami tu del calcio internazionale come Douglas Costa o Benatia o Matuidi, che in fin dei conti sono scarti dei top club. Per il resto pescano nel calcio italiano.
> 
> Noi come le altre italiane prendiamo gli scarti degli scarti. Bisogna essere bravi a prendere certi profili che vengono sottovalutati e poi avere la pazienza di aspettare che si affermino, pescando anche e soprattutto nel calcio italiano. Questa è la strada. Che poi è la stessa di Inter Roma e Lazio.



Esatto, l'unica via è quella..poi magari tornando in champions (spero già l'anno prossimo centriamo sto obbiettivo) aumentando visibilità e ricavi e facendo leva su un blasone leggermente superiore credo potremmo tornare ad operare come fa la Juve..
Ma il "dramma" del calcio italiano rimane, al massimo puoi puntare gli Emre Can di turno o il Cavani/Benzema se vuole fare il titolarissimo senza giocarsi il posto..ma di certo vanno scordati tutti i nomi emergenti/al top della carriera...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto quello che dici, ma codesto lavoro viene fuori se poi c'è un ambiente giusto per esprimersi.
> Se un giovane lo bustti nel frullatore come facciamo noi, pretendendo tutto e subito, partendo dal presupposto che se è peggio di Kaka e Maldini non sia da Milan, non c'è insegnante che tenga perchè qualunque giovane lo bruci.
> 
> Io la penso coem Gattuso: bisogna creare un gruppo di giocatori esperti che si faccia carico di pressioni e responsabilità nei momenti critici. Guarda in questo ultimo periodo come si sono comportati Bonucci e Biglia e come di è comportato Suso... la differenza si tocca con mano come direbbe il mister...
> ...



Non è questione solo di ambiente ma anche di completezza del giocatore : il campione sa come giocare perchè fatto e finito , il ragazzo nel gioco troverebbe un contesto che lo protegge.
Senza gioco non puoi chiedere a suso che ti vinca la partita perchè suso non è un campione.
Se vuoi vincere 'alla allegri' devi togliere i suso e mettere i campioni.
I ragazzi si allenano.
Gattuso allena poco o nulla in quanto a gioco.
Il miracolo napoli direi che è stato sottovalutato da tutti perchè tutti si son fissati col lo scudetto ma la realtà è che la squadra di sarri ha dato 14 e 16 punti a terza e quarta.
Pazzesco.
Guardando le rose per me è pazzesco.
Tornando al discorso del gioco : togli gli hisaj da quel contesto e ti troverai dei mediocri.
Sulla qualità assoluta dei jorginho nemmeno ci giurerei (il city pare sia disposto a pagare 60 mln per il napoletano) : in nazionale ho visto un giocatore normale/mediocre.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'unica via è quella..poi magari tornando in champions (spero già l'anno prossimo centriamo sto obbiettivo) aumentando visibilità e ricavi e facendo leva su un blasone leggermente superiore credo potremmo tornare ad operare come fa la Juve..
> Ma il "dramma" del calcio italiano rimane, al massimo puoi puntare gli Emre Can di turno o il Cavani/Benzema se vuole fare il titolarissimo senza giocarsi il posto..ma di certo vanno scordati tutti i nomi emergenti/al top della carriera...



Certamente ma non è facile e la via è bella lunga.

Rientrare in Champions è ovviamente il primo passo, però anche questo va fatto nella maniera giusta perchè non serve qualificarsi alla Champions un anno si e uno no. 

Bisogna formare una squadra con basi solide che si qualifichi con continuità.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che significa "dimenticarci la favola del grande Milan"?



Penso che quando parla di grande milan intenda la gestione di berlusconi, quella fallimentare a livello economico.
Perchè è vero che abbiamo vinto tutto però è anche vero che galliani ogni anno chiudeva con passivi impressionanti che poi la proprietà ripianava. Gestione fallimentare se il milan fosse stata intesa come un'impresa.
Nel calcio di oggi questo non è più possibile per tutta una serie di motivi che conosciamo.
La dirigenza di oggi inevitabilmente si scontra coi fantasmi del passato perchè, diciamoci la verità, noi eravamo abituati bene.
Il nostro presidente appena arrivato tanti anni fa ha fatto proclami e promesse che poi ha mantenuto portandoci sul tetto del mondo.
Temo che ora i programmi siano a lunga scadenza e più equilibrati.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è questione solo di ambiente ma anche di completezza del giocatore : il campione sa come giocare perchè fatto e finito , il ragazzo nel gioco troverebbe un contesto che lo protegge.
> Senza gioco non puoi chiedere a suso che ti vinca la partita perchè suso non è un campione.
> Se vuoi vincere 'alla allegri' devi togliere i suso e mettere i campioni.
> I ragazzi si allenano.
> ...



Bene, ma prima di Sarri c'è stato un altro Napoli che ha lanciato giovani come Hamsik Lavezzi e Cavani, più tanti altri.

Non bisogna mitizzare il gioco e gli allenatori perchè vengono anni luce dopo l'ambiente in cui vive e si allena un giocatore.

Ne abbiamo parlato altre volte, l'Atletico di Simeone non brilla certo per gioco bello e spettacolare, eppure è una miniera di giovani senza fine.

Il Milan è ancora un ambiente presuntuoso che invece di aiutare i giocatori nelle difficoltà li massacra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente ma non è facile e la via è bella lunga.
> 
> Rientrare in Champions è ovviamente il primo passo, però anche questo va fatto nella maniera giusta perchè non serve qualificarsi alla Champions un anno si e uno no.
> 
> Bisogna formare una squadra con basi solide che si qualifichi con continuità.



Da questo punto di vista credo si sia lavorato in questa ottica...poi chiaro che l'ingresso in champions innesca un circolo virtuoso..per questo è fondamentale...e quindi io aumenterei il tasso di esperienza in estate e lascerei perdere gli eventuali preliminari di EL (se arrivassimo settimi)..

L'anno prossimo è il punto di vuoto..se canniamo di nuovo il 4° posto sarà davvero durissima poi..anche perché sono certo che nella fattispecie passeremmo per un'altra cessione..io ormai mi sono convinto che Lì sia il nostro thoir..ponte tra passato e futuro, poi va capito se ci farà l'affare o meno, ma non rimarremo con lui a lungo


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da questo punto di vista credo si sia lavorato in questa ottica...poi chiaro che l'ingresso in champions innesca un circolo virtuoso..per questo è fondamentale...e quindi io aumenterei il tasso di esperienza in estate e lascerei perdere gli eventuali preliminari di EL (se arrivassimo settimi)..
> 
> L'anno prossimo è il punto di vuoto..se canniamo di nuovo il 4° posto sarà davvero durissima poi..anche perché sono certo che nella fattispecie passeremmo per un'altra cessione..io ormai mi sono convinto che Lì sia il nostro thoir..ponte tra passato e futuro, poi va capito se ci farà l'affare o meno, ma non rimarremo con lui a lungo



Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, ma prima di Sarri c'è stato un altro Napoli che ha lanciato giovani come Hamsik Lavezzi e Cavani, più tanti altri.
> 
> Non bisogna mitizzare il gioco e gli allenatori perchè vengono anni luce dopo l'ambiente in cui vive e si allena un giocatore.
> 
> ...



Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte e sai come la penso su simeone : appartiene alla categoria degli allegri, quella che lustra i trofei ma non lustra i giocatori.
Griezman in altre mani e con un altro tipo di gioco sarebbe uno spettacolo per gli occhi.
Come diceva zeman : ' ai giocatori li piace giocare all'attacco'. 
Su sarri volevo dire che nel suo caso il gioco non è certo fine a se stesso se ha messo il vuoto tra il napoli e la terza e ha creato pruriti perfino alla juve.
Il grande napoli è solo un gruppo di buoni giocatori e qualche eccellenza che forse nemmeno nella juve giocherebbe.
Nel top 11 del campionato quanti napoletani ci metti?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti fissare più di tanto su questi concetti, non sono gli stessi che andava ripetendo galliani anni fa?
> Il succo sta tutto nel capire cosa si intenda per campioni e per potenziali campioni e mi meraviglio non sia stato incalzato a riguardo.
> Se nella prima categoria ci mette i messi e i ronaldo non ha detto un'eresia, nemmeno alla juve ci vanno.



Troppo facile fare il giullare la scorsa estate con tanto di battute varie su Ronaldo e di "ciliegine" "grandi colpi" ecc per poi arrivare ora (sapendo che non hai un soldo e che hai combinato disastri) dire "i tifosi devono capire" "impossibile certi giocatori".

Se lo avesse detto anche la scorsa estate, onestamente non avrei detto nulla a sto pagliaccio. Ma qua mi sembra che questo personaggio sti cercando di scaricare le colpe, senza ammettere i disastri, su altre cose.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte e sai come la penso su simeone : appartiene alla categoria degli allegri, quella che lustra i trofei ma non lustra i giocatori.
> Griezman in altre mani e con un altro tipo di gioco sarebbe uno spettacolo per gli occhi.
> Come diceva zeman : ' ai giocatori li piace giocare all'attacco'.
> Su sarri volevo dire che nel suo caso il gioco non è certo fine a se stesso se ha messo il vuoto tra il napoli e la terza e ha creato pruriti perfino alla juve.
> ...



Non intendo sminuire il Napoli nè Sarri, che seguivo anche a Empoli in B, intendo rimarcare il fatto che anche il bravo allenatore che da un bel gioco alla squadra lo può fare soltanto nell'ambiente giusto.

Si deve prima creare l'ambiente e poi ragionare sull'allenatore.

Nel nostro caso almeno. E io non mi sento ancora nella posizione di bollare Gattuso come uno che non fa giocare bene la squadra. Aspetto di valutarlo quando e se avremo un gruppo adatto alle sue idee.
Anche Sarri in fin dei conti è così: vero che ha massimizzato la squadra messa a disposizione andando anche oltre i limiti, ma è anche vero che Sarri pretende i giocatori su misura o il campo glielo fa vedere col binocolo 

Inoltre va detto che da quando arrivato Gattuso non ha potuto se non pensare al risultato. C'era una squadra da cambiare subito dall'oggi al domani e tentare una cavalcata dove ogni minimo passo falso poteva compromettere tutto, partendo da una fase difensiva che nel girone di andata era stata da retrocessione. Non proprio una situazione ideale dove sperimentare e lavorare sui difetti dei singoli, no?

Su Gattuso in definitiva io mantengo il giudizio in sospeso, diciamo. Per ora ha dato l'impressione di essere abbastanza difensivista ma oggettivamente molto dipendeva dal contesto in cui si è trovato. In alcune partite abbiamo avuto un gioco bello e corale, anche offensivo (a memoria, Samp e Napoli in casa per esempio) e son convinto che col giusto tempo e con gli uomini giusti è quello il modello di gioco che avrebbe in mente Gattuso.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppo facile fare il giullare la scorsa estate con tanto di battute varie su Ronaldo e di "ciliegine" "grandi colpi" ecc per poi arrivare ora (sapendo che non hai un soldo e che hai combinato disastri) dire "i tifosi devono capire" "impossibile certi giocatori".
> 
> Se lo avesse detto anche la scorsa estate, onestamente non avrei detto nulla a sto pagliaccio. Ma qua mi sembra che questo personaggio sti cercando di scaricare le colpe, senza ammettere i disastri, su altre cose.



Non dimentichiamo però nemmeno le parole di fassone : 'io e mirabelli siamo una cosa sola!!'.
Evidentemente lo scorso anno si è voluto destare clamore con dichiarazioni anche presuntuose.
Sarebbe stato più saggio lavorare a luci spente.
Mirabelli non dovrebbe occuparsi della comunicazione perchè si spiega malissimo e le dichiarazioni di ieri, gravissime in alcuni passaggi, dovrebbe farle e motivarle fassone perchè esulano dal campo di mirabelli.
Perchè fassone non ci mette più la faccia??


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> probabilmente lui no... ma già gli altri sono profili accessibili.
> una cosa è certa: NESSUN giocatore di una squadra top mondo (tra le prime 10) lascia il suo club per venire da noi. Lascia il suo club solo per restare in una di queste top 10. STOP.



Dipende dall'ingaggio che gli offri.
La Serie A degli anni '90 era la meta principale dei calciatori di tutto il mondo perché era il campionato più ricco, più bello e più difficile di tutti.
La Serie A degli anni 2000 aveva perso un po' di appeal ma era ancora ricca e competitiva. 

Dopo che sono stati chiusi i rubinetti degli ingaggi (Juventus inclusa), la Serie A è scesa per forza di cose al livello che vediamo. 
Ma è appunto un problema di ingaggi, non di immagine della Serie A (ai giocatori è fregato molto poco dell'immagine quando hanno iniziato ad andare al PSG, al City e al Chelsea).


Il grosso errore che hanno fatto Moratti, Fininvest e altri (in parte anche gli Agnelli) è stato quello di chiudere i rubinetti proprio quando il calcio fatto di perdite e di mecenatismo stava decadendo per lasciare il passo al calcio-business moderno fatto di mega-introiti Champions, super sponsor e diritti tv milionari. 

Come capita spesso da 30 anni a questa parte in Italia, in quasi ogni settore, non si è stati abbastanza bravi a cogliere in anticipo il cambiamento e ora siamo in netto ritardo rispetto alle altre.


----------



## kipstar (14 Maggio 2018)

però 22 pagine di thread....
le frasi dette in un certo modo anche se in parte giuste... ci hanno toccato....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai colto il punto. La Juve prende al massimo "semitop" come li chiami tu del calcio internazionale come Douglas Costa o Benatia o Matuidi, che in fin dei conti sono scarti dei top club. Per il resto pescano nel calcio italiano.
> 
> Noi come le altre italiane prendiamo gli scarti degli scarti. Bisogna essere bravi a prendere certi profili che vengono sottovalutati e poi avere la pazienza di aspettare che si affermino, pescando anche e soprattutto nel calcio italiano. Questa è la strada. Che poi è la stessa di Inter Roma e Lazio.



Con la differenza che Lazio e Roma partono da un budget a regime molto inferiore al nostro (a parità di partecipazione alle coppe il nostro budget è 1,5 volte quello della Roma e 2,5 quello della Lazio). Quindi, a differenza di loro, possiamo permetterci di tenere profili di giocatori che guadagnano 7-8 milioni netti.
C'è spazio per crescere bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non intendo sminuire il Napoli nè Sarri, che seguivo anche a Empoli in B, intendo rimarcare il fatto che anche il bravo allenatore che da un bel gioco alla squadra lo può fare soltanto nell'ambiente giusto.
> 
> Si deve prima creare l'ambiente e poi ragionare sull'allenatore.
> 
> ...



Guarda ieri allegri nel post gara su sky ha rilasciato un'intervista che inviterei tutti ad ascoltare perchè piena di spunti interessanti. Si parlava di gioco, di cosa sia il gioco, di cosa sia il bel gioco e di tattica per arrivare alla vittoria .
Allegri ha fatto una dichiarazione interessantissima.
Ha praticamente detto che ad inizio stagione la squadra aveva una marcia in più, che arrivava spesso al tiro e al gol ma concedeva qualcosina nella fase di non possesso e in quanto a gol subiti. Dybala stava giocando la miglior stagione della sua vita.
Sulla base di questi dati il mister ha pensato che con quella formula allo scudetto non si sarebbe arrivati perchè alto il rischio di lasciare punti per strada, secondo il suo modo di vedere e fare calcio ovviamente.
La mossa per porre rimedio a questa problematica dei gol subiti è stata passare all'introduzione di un centrocampista in più, cambiando inevitabilmente modo di giocare e arretrando il baricentro della squadra.
Cosa è successo da li in poi?
La juve ha blindato la difesa, i gol subiti per tre mesi sono stati pochissimi, tante partite sono state vinte per 1-0, benatia ha innalzato il livello delle prestazioni e come lui tutti gli interpreti difensivi, costa avendo metri di campo da attaccare si è esaltato.
E dybala e higuain?
Loro ne hanno ovviamente risentito perchè una squadra che arretra il baricentro, difende andando indietro e gioca sotto la linea della palla non esalta i giocatori offensivi.
Sulla base di queste valutazioni : come valuti allegri ? E mister gattuso ? Che compromesso tattico ha trovato?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene, ma prima di Sarri c'è stato un altro Napoli che ha lanciato giovani come Hamsik Lavezzi e Cavani, più tanti altri.
> 
> Non bisogna mitizzare il gioco e gli allenatori perchè vengono anni luce dopo l'ambiente in cui vive e si allena un giocatore.
> 
> ...



La cosa buffa è che non era così. Così era l'Inter. E' da quando la platea milanista si è allargata alla parte di Milano e d'Italia precedentemente feudo di altre tifoserie (Inter e Juve) che abbiamo perso l'identità di tifosi che sostengono sempre e comunque la squadra.
Poi qualcuno favoleggia del "diritto di critica"... io quando vedo un giocatore fischiato quando entra in campo, prima che tocchi una palla... lo trovo insopportabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda ieri allegri nel post gara su sky ha rilasciato un'intervista che inviterei tutti ad ascoltare perchè piena di spunti interessanti. Si parlava di gioco, di cosa sia il gioco, di cosa sia il bel gioco e di tattica per arrivare alla vittoria .
> Allegri ha fatto una dichiarazione interessantissima.
> Ha praticamente detto che ad inizio stagione la squadra aveva una marcia in più, che arrivava spesso al tiro e al gol ma concedeva qualcosina nella fase di non possesso e in quanto a gol subiti. Dybala stava giocando la miglior stagione della sua vita.
> Sulla base di questi dati il mister ha pensato che con quella formula allo scudetto non si sarebbe arrivati perchè alto il rischio di lasciare punti per strada, secondo il suo modo di vedere e fare calcio ovviamente.
> ...



Si ho notato l'intervista ma era una cosa che avevo già notato nell'evoluzione della Juventus di quest'anno.

Io penso che quello che sta facendo da tanti anni Allegri alla Juventus sia incredibile e prodigioso. Purtroppo lo vedo sempre elogiato troppo poco perchè lui è senza dubbio l'artefice di questi anni straordinari della Juve. Non dimentichiamo che prima di lui la Juve di Conte in Europa era una comparsa, con Allegri è da anni protagonista.

La cosa che mi impressiona di lui è la capacità di cogliere i sintomi e di affrontare il cambiamento costi quel che costi. E' assolutamente il leader della Juve e tutti i giocatori lo seguono. Se non lo fanno, Allegri è uno che va allo scontro anche duro senza problemi.

Rispetto al nostro Allegri è davvero cresciuto tanto. Nella partita che noi abbiamo perso a Torino è partito col 433, poi è passato al 352 e infine ha chiuso con la mossa vincente del 4231. Una poliedricità impressionante che denota secondo me una conoscenza tattica straordinaria.

Il grande allenatore comunque, nel mio modo di vedere il calcio, non è quello che ha la sua idea granitica e la impone a prescindere... della serie chi mi ama mi segua... ma quello che la mette continuamente in discussione in base al contesto alla ricerca del modo migliore per far esprimere quello che ha a disposizione. Deve avere idee e conoscenze importanti ma anche la capacità di metterle continuamente in discussione.

Su Gattuso penso come ho scritto che stia facendo di necessità virtù. In lui rivedo diverse cose viste proprio con Allegri da noi... qualche esperimento lo ha anche azzardato (il 442 di qualche partita) ma la squadra è acerba e si squaglia (come col Benevento). E' chiaro che non è stato il momento per fare tante prove e rischiare il cambiamento, Gattuso l'ho visto molto pragmatico ma intravedo in lui conoscenze tattiche importanti, sinceramente.

Sull'impostazione tattica noi abbiamo un paradosso di base che secondo me è la ragione di questa stagione fallimentare: dobbiamo difendere bassi per le caratteristiche di centrocampo e difesa, ma non abbiamo attaccanti che sappiano essere pericolosi in ripartenza. La coperta è corta e non vedo come qualsiasi allenatore potrebbe rimediare.

Come mi è capitato di commentare in altri post, per me bisogna rifare l'intero tridente d'attacco alla ricerca delle caratteristiche giuste. Che, tornando in topic, non significa prendere necessariamente dei campioni. Il resto della squadra va bene così com'è, con l'aggiunta naturalmente di qualche riserva decente.


----------



## Victorss (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti fissare più di tanto su questi concetti, non sono gli stessi che andava ripetendo galliani anni fa?
> Il succo sta tutto nel capire cosa si intenda per campioni e per potenziali campioni e mi meraviglio non sia stato incalzato a riguardo.
> Se nella prima categoria ci mette i messi e i ronaldo non ha detto un'eresia, nemmeno alla juve ci vanno.



Per potenziali campioni si intende i Kessie, i chalanoglu, i conti, gli André Silva. Potenziale significa che forse diventeranno campioni forse no. Nel caso di André Silva e Conti per ora sta andando male, per gli altri due si iniziano a vedere progressi. Serve tempo però, che è quello che nessuno vuole dare a questi ragazzi per trasformarsi da potenziali a campioni.
Alla Juve non ci vanno i Ronaldo e i Messi ma non ci vanno nemmeno gli Aguero, i de bruyne per dire. Ogni giocatore nel pieno della carriera che percepisca uno stipendio superiore ai 10 milioni in Italia non viene.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Maggio 2018)

Il Milan degli olandesi non è stato costruito prendendo i top, lo sono diventati.

Quel Milan può ripresentarsi anche adesso, serve un allenatore con delle idee tattiche che anticipano i tempi, una proprietà che sostenga il gruppo, un fiuto nel trovare non costosi giocatori in rampa di lancio ma atleti che inseriti diventano dei fenomeni, cultura del lavoro e fortuna che i risultati arrivino dando fiducia.

Purtroppo oggi al Milan mancano tutte e sottolineo tutte queste componenti per cui si il grande Milan per loro è irrealizzabile


----------



## Garrincha (14 Maggio 2018)

La tiritera dei difensori di Mirabelli che per Pinco Pallino ti chiedono 100 milioni non sta in piedi, se vai a prendere Kessie e Conti ora sei un pirla, vanno presi un anno prima quando non li hanno notati nessuno se non alcuni addetti ai lavori ed è quello che il grande Mirabelli con la sua rete di scouting dovrebbe fare, non andare a prendere adesso lo svizzero del Salisburgo che vale 30 milioni ma un anno prima quando ne chiedono 5


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> però 22 pagine di thread....
> le frasi dette in un certo modo anche se in parte giuste... ci hanno toccato....



Eh già, chi non lo aveva ancora capito e sognava i vari Cavani e compagnia cantante, ha preso una bella mazzata.

Ma si sapeva, manco la Juve ha super big in squadra, figurati noi allo stato attuale.

L' unica strada percorribile è quella già intrapresa, purtroppo.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Maggio 2018)

Ha detto alcune verità, purtroppo però lui non ha mostrato l'abilità di andare a prendere potenziali campioni finora. Spendere 30 milioni per un giocatore che ha già fatto una grande stagione nel tuo campionato non è indice di saper fare scouting, è una semplice evoluzione di Galliani che prendeva solo giocatori già conosciuti. Per creare un circolo virtuoso dobbiamo saper comprare a 10-15 ed eventualmente rivendere a cifre monstre, come la Lazio con Savic, altrimenti sarà difficilissimo far fare costanti passi avanti alla rosa quando dovremo tradare i giocatori per il SA. 
Inoltre la nostra posizione attuale è drammatica. La sesta forza del campionato ieri ci ha presi a pallate, abbiamo pareggiato per miracolo. L'Atalanta ci è superiore grazie all'allenatore e ad una rosa meglio amalgamata (anche se forse non globalmente più forte), ma le altre 5 sopra di noi sono messe meglio sia a livello societario che di rosa. C'è un solco enorme tra Juventus e Roma-Napoli-Lazio, un altro mini-solco con l'Inter e un altro ancora tra loro e Atalanta-Milan-Fiorentina. Annullare quei gap con Mirabelli DS e Gattuso allenatore, senza poter spendere soldoni, mi sembra al momento fantascienza.


----------



## mistergao (14 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ha detto alcune verità, purtroppo però lui non ha mostrato l'abilità di andare a prendere potenziali campioni finora. Spendere 30 milioni per un giocatore che ha già fatto una grande stagione nel tuo campionato non è indice di saper fare scouting, è una semplice evoluzione di Galliani che prendeva solo giocatori già conosciuti. Per creare un circolo virtuoso dobbiamo saper comprare a 10-15 ed eventualmente rivendere a cifre monstre, come la Lazio con Savic, altrimenti sarà difficilissimo far fare costanti passi avanti alla rosa quando dovremo tradare i giocatori per il SA.
> Inoltre la nostra posizione attuale è drammatica. La sesta forza del campionato ieri ci ha presi a pallate, abbiamo pareggiato per miracolo. L'Atalanta ci è superiore grazie all'allenatore e ad una rosa meglio amalgamata (anche se forse non globalmente più forte), ma le altre 5 sopra di noi sono messe meglio sia a livello societario che di rosa. C'è un solco enorme tra Juventus e Roma-Napoli-Lazio, un altro mini-solco con l'Inter e un altro ancora tra loro e Atalanta-Milan-Fiorentina. Annullare quei gap con Mirabelli DS e Gattuso allenatore, senza poter spendere soldoni, mi sembra al momento fantascienza.



Il quadro che hai tracciato è deprimente, ma non me la sento di darti torto.
Aspettiamo il verdetto sul settlement agreement, ma dal mio punto di vista se anche sei in regime di settlement e ti sai muovere bene riesci ad evitare problemi negli anni del settlement per poi ripartire, ma con uno come Mirabelli la vedo moooolto dura.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ha detto alcune verità, purtroppo però lui non ha mostrato l'abilità di andare a prendere potenziali campioni finora. Spendere 30 milioni per un giocatore che ha già fatto una grande stagione nel tuo campionato non è indice di saper fare scouting, è una semplice evoluzione di Galliani che prendeva solo giocatori già conosciuti. Per creare un circolo virtuoso dobbiamo saper comprare a 10-15 ed eventualmente rivendere a cifre monstre, come la Lazio con Savic, altrimenti sarà difficilissimo far fare costanti passi avanti alla rosa quando dovremo tradare i giocatori per il SA.
> Inoltre la nostra posizione attuale è drammatica. La sesta forza del campionato ieri ci ha presi a pallate, abbiamo pareggiato per miracolo. L'Atalanta ci è superiore grazie all'allenatore e ad una rosa meglio amalgamata (anche se forse non globalmente più forte), ma le altre 5 sopra di noi sono messe meglio sia a livello societario che di rosa. C'è un solco enorme tra Juventus e Roma-Napoli-Lazio, un altro mini-solco con l'Inter e un altro ancora tra loro e Atalanta-Milan-Fiorentina. Annullare quei gap con Mirabelli DS e Gattuso allenatore, senza poter spendere soldoni, mi sembra al momento fantascienza.



Si e no dai. Siamo sullo stesso livello di Inter Lazio e Roma, solo che loro sono semplicemente più avanti. Il prossimo anno a meno di catastrofi lotteremo con loro per qualificarci alla Champions.
Il Napoli sta chiudendo un ciclo straordinario e vedremo come affronterà il rinnovamento.

La cosa veramente drammatica è che la Juventus vincerà lo scudetto fino al 2025 di questo passo


----------



## varvez (14 Maggio 2018)

> Si e no dai. Siamo sullo stesso livello di Inter Lazio e Roma, solo che loro sono semplicemente più avanti. Il prossimo anno a meno di catastrofi lotteremo con loro per qualificarci alla Champions.


Con Gattuso in panchina? Difficile, mia opinione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ha detto alcune verità, purtroppo però lui non ha mostrato l'abilità di andare a prendere potenziali campioni finora. Spendere 30 milioni per un giocatore che ha già fatto una grande stagione nel tuo campionato non è indice di saper fare scouting, è una semplice evoluzione di Galliani che prendeva solo giocatori già conosciuti. Per creare un circolo virtuoso dobbiamo saper comprare a 10-15 ed eventualmente rivendere a cifre monstre, come la Lazio con Savic, altrimenti sarà difficilissimo far fare costanti passi avanti alla rosa quando dovremo tradare i giocatori per il SA.
> Inoltre la nostra posizione attuale è drammatica. La sesta forza del campionato ieri ci ha presi a pallate, abbiamo pareggiato per miracolo. L'Atalanta ci è superiore grazie all'allenatore e ad una rosa meglio amalgamata (anche se forse non globalmente più forte), ma le altre 5 sopra di noi sono messe meglio sia a livello societario che di rosa. C'è un solco enorme tra Juventus e Roma-Napoli-Lazio, un altro mini-solco con l'Inter e un altro ancora tra loro e Atalanta-Milan-Fiorentina. Annullare quei gap con Mirabelli DS e Gattuso allenatore, senza poter spendere soldoni, mi sembra al momento fantascienza.



Quadro perfettamente veritiero.


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh già, chi non lo aveva ancora capito e sognava i vari Cavani e compagnia cantante, ha preso una bella mazzata.
> 
> Ma si sapeva, manco la Juve ha super big in squadra, figurati noi allo stato attuale.
> 
> L' unica strada percorribile è quella già intrapresa, purtroppo.




Parte tutto dalla proprietà. 

Arrivasse Al Maktoun ci aspetterebbe un Milan che avrebbe un proprietario forte e carismatico, una struttura societaria ben organizzata, una campagna acquisti di 200 milioni l'anno, investimenti massicci e rapidi in un nuovo stadio, e un atteggiamento di sfida verso l'UEFA che porterebbe la medesima a rivedere il FPF e la Champions League (ricordiamoci che la prima Champions League a gironi e il successivo allargamento a 32 squadre è stato merito soprattutto di Berlusconi che più volte spaventò l'UEFA con la Super Lega Europea).


Se invece la proprietà vuole limitarsi a tenere a galla il club portandolo ad avere i conti a posto per una successiva rivendita, ci aspettano anni di un Milan molto simile all'Inter di Thohir.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Parte tutto dalla proprietà.
> 
> Arrivasse Al Maktoun ci aspetterebbe un Milan che avrebbe un proprietario forte e carismatico, una struttura societaria ben organizzata, una campagna acquisti di 200 milioni l'anno, investimenti massicci e rapidi in un nuovo stadio, e un atteggiamento di sfida verso l'UEFA che porterebbe la medesima a rivedere il FPF e la Champions League (ricordiamoci che la prima Champions League a gironi e il successivo allargamento a 32 squadre è stato merito soprattutto di Berlusconi che più volte spaventò l'UEFA con la Super Lega Europea).
> 
> ...



che poi uno contesta anche il fatto di dirlo ora...fino a poco fa si parlava di tutt'altro ora se ne escono con questo "realismo"...troppo comodo cosi...o portano avanti quello che hanno promesso o dicono chiaramente "vi abbiamo mentito"


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

comunque visto che questi personaggi capiscono solo una lingua potremmo anche rispondere cosi 

Mirabelli: "èèhh dimentichiamoci la favola del grande milan...i campioni difficilmente verranno qui"

i Tifosi: "èèhh dimentichiamoci la favola dello stadio pieno...i tifosi difficilmente si abboneranno per una squadra mediocre"


----------



## pazzomania (14 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Parte tutto dalla proprietà.
> 
> Arrivasse Al Maktoun ci aspetterebbe un Milan che avrebbe un proprietario forte e carismatico, una struttura societaria ben organizzata, una campagna acquisti di 200 milioni l'anno, investimenti massicci e rapidi in un nuovo stadio, e un atteggiamento di sfida verso l'UEFA che porterebbe la medesima a rivedere il FPF e la Champions League (ricordiamoci che la prima Champions League a gironi e il successivo allargamento a 32 squadre è stato merito soprattutto di Berlusconi che più volte spaventò l'UEFA con la Super Lega Europea).
> 
> ...



Putroppo Al Maktoun è più unico che raro amico mio.

C'è solo uno sceicco che spende veramente: quello del PSG

Tutte le altre società sono ricche di loro. L'unica piccola eccezione è il City, dove pero' hanno ormai raggiunto entrare record anche grazie a quello che porta a casa di diritti TV.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non lo sopporto più. Spero nel miracolo di licenziamento in tronco



Il problema è che anche se scaricano Mirabelli, il portafoglio resta comunque vuoto.
Senza soldi non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il problema è che anche se scaricano Mirabelli, il portafoglio resta comunque vuoto.
> Senza soldi non si va da nessuna parte.



ecco questo è uno spunto interessante...io sono d'accordo con te però già cambiando qualcosa di "forte" fai vedere che almeno ci provi,,,per me cambiare l'allenatore sarebbe già una cosa che rifarebbe guadagnare qualche punto alla società...

su Mirabelli stessa cosa...ma se proprio non vogliono cambiare sia mister che ds almeno uno dei due devono farlo...

ma tanto finisce all'italiana...ossia molti sbagliano ma nessuno paga....e che dopo una stagione cosi l'unico che paghi sia Kalinic è ridicolo...


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque visto che questi personaggi capiscono solo una lingua potremmo anche rispondere cosi
> 
> Mirabelli: "èèhh dimentichiamoci la favola del grande milan...i campioni difficilmente verranno qui"
> 
> i Tifosi: "èèhh dimentichiamoci la favola dello stadio pieno...i tifosi difficilmente si abboneranno per una squadra mediocre"



Esatto.. io vedo a Mirabelli sempre peggio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Maggio 2018)

Più che altro...non hanno soldi per prendere i fenomeni, potenziali campioni non sono in grado di scovarne...ma Fax e Max che cavolo ci stanno a fare?

Il progetto consiste nel trasformare il Milan nella nuova Udinese?


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2018)

Ricordo le cavolate che ci dicevano Fassone e Mirabelli in conferenza stampa

"Grandi campioni sono attratti dal Milan, dal progetto"

"Torneremo ai vertici mondiali"

"Aubamenyang, Aguero, Lacazaette, Benzema? Si sono questi i profili per l'attaccante"

Incompetenti, Mirabelli è giudicabile, per Fassone manca poco.

Dalla padella alla brace, il futuro (che non abbiamo) è nerissimo.


----------

